# Sticky  Current News on the "New" Scirocco (Feb.06.2007)



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Current News on the "New" Scirocco*

A new Scirocco is going to be built and sold in Europe and a few other markets in 2008 (barring any delays due to some design changes to the front end that Walter DeSilva is doing right now). The basic car will look very similar to the IROC Concept and utilize Golf/Eos components on a new body-on-white chassis unique to the car. It will also be built in Portugal alongside the Eos.
*There are currently *no* plans to offer this *new* Scirocco in the U.S. market. That *might* change with Winterkorn coming on board at VWAG, but I wouldn't hold my breath at this point.*
We have added this forum to facilitate any discussion on the new model.
- jamie


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco ([email protected])*

I say it's only a Scirocco when It comes from Karmann Coachworks in Osnabrück, Germany. That's where the Ghia was built, where the Roccos, Cabriolets, Corrados, Jetta Wagons were built.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco ([email protected])*

Is it actually going to be called a Scirocco? Or are they really going with Iroc?


----------



## red16vman (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (MK1roccin77)*

Iroc, as inappropriate sounding a name as it is, is almost better than scirocco to keep the confusion between the old ones and the new one. c'mon, it's not the same car at all.


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (red16vman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red16vman* »_Iroc, as inappropriate sounding a name as it is, is almost better than scirocco to keep the confusion between the old ones and the new one. c'mon, it's not the same car at all.
 

It might not be the same car but it deserves to have the Scirocco name.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (Rays-Rocco)*

This is good news. 
There are so many unanswered questions though. I am very much interested in what this vehicle looks like. If it's like a squished rabbit instead of having it's own unique lines, I'm not sure I would be a fan.
However, if VW can pull this off correctly, this is likely to be the only VW I would consider buying in the future. Though judging by how recent VWs are priced and equipped, features on this car are going to be crucial. If they basically do the opposite to what the USDM mkV R32 is going to be like, they could have a winner.
Just some harmless fantasy, but I would love to see new rocco that harkens back to design cues of either the mkI rocco or Corrado, equipped with a 240hp 2.0t. Have a package 0 car equipped identically to a package 0 GTI, though allow for AWD to be a standalone option. If I could get a package 0, 240hp, traditional 6 speed manual, and AWD for 26-27k, I will own one. Assuming of course, it's available in the US when the lease of my GTI is up. This would be the ideal situation IMO.


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (6cylVWguy)*

I keep looking at it, and I want to make myself like it but I can't. I just don't like the way it looks. Maybe if they do some design tweaks, then I'll be on board. 
I'd still rather have an Audi TT or a GTI, or import a two door Audi A3.


----------



## gti-marv (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_This is good news. 
There are so many unanswered questions though. I am very much interested in what this vehicle looks like. If it's like a squished rabbit instead of having it's own unique lines, I'm not sure I would be a fan.
However, if VW can pull this off correctly, this is likely to be the only VW I would consider buying in the future. Though judging by how recent VWs are priced and equipped, features on this car are going to be crucial. If they basically do the opposite to what the USDM mkV R32 is going to be like, they could have a winner.
Just some harmless fantasy, but I would love to see new rocco that harkens back to design cues of either the mkI rocco or Corrado, equipped with a 240hp 2.0t. Have a package 0 car equipped identically to a package 0 GTI, though allow for AWD to be a standalone option. If I could get a package 0, 240hp, traditional 6 speed manual, and AWD for 26-27k, I will own one. Assuming of course, it's available in the US when the lease of my GTI is up. This would be the ideal situation IMO. 



Sounds like your almost describing the new Audi S3. If it's like that than I'd be all for that


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (gti-marv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti-marv* »_
Sounds like your almost describing the new Audi S3. If it's like that than I'd be all for that









That would be great. Think S3 with a sleek body, powerful drivetrain, and none of the frills associated with an Audi. At least, that's how it is in my dreams!


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (6cylVWguy)*

we want it and we want it NOW!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (Jpics)*

This new Scirocco will look like this:








Winterkorn has ordered a revised front end that Walter DeSilva (new head of VW design) is reportedly working on.
So it will be a hatchback form however keep in mind that this thing is nearly 3 inches shorter than a GTI and nearly 3 inches wider yet the wheelbase on the production car will be the same as the GTI.
So it will have a very short, squat and wide look to it... which would be great as a very aggressive GTI but I'm also a little disappointed that VW didn't take the opportunity to build a true coupe in the spirit of the original Scirocco or Corrado.
-jamie


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_So it will have a very short, squat and wide look to it... which would be great as a very aggressive GTI but I'm also a little disappointed that VW didn't take the opportunity to build a true coupe in the spirit of the original Scirocco or Corrado.
-jamie

That's exactly what I don't like about it as well. I mean, it looks good, but it doesn't look like a Scirocco should. The Scirocco and Corrado were both sport coupes, not a GTI hatchback with the roof chopped.


----------



## ProllyChris (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (Chris16vRocco)*

Finially a decent looking front end design from VW and they want to change it.


----------



## kr964 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (MisterKris)*

I think it'll look more like this :


----------



## staticlizfail (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (kr964)*

thats hot. i want one.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (staticlizfail)*

the first one looks like a chopped gti. the second one looks like a jetta or passat hatchback.
would be nice to have something in between. altho I rrrrrrrReally like the way they both look. heh.
and as soon as my fince graduates college, I might be able to actually start entertaining the idea of owning one....


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (JonnyPhenomenon)*

actually, the second one looks a lot like a corrado. and Id rather have the green one. hah.


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_actually, the second one looks a lot like a corrado. and Id rather have the green one. hah.

Well the Corrado was, for all intents and purposes, a SciroccoIII with a different name.
I say keep the rear end of the red one, but incorporate the front end of the green one. And I totally agree, this thing should come with a beefed up 2.0T and the ability to get AWD without the thousands of dollars in extra b.s. that we don't want or need. Personaly I would like to see an SLC (higher-end VR6 option) as well though. I know the 2.0T is like th perfect melding of the 1.8T and VR6, but I love the sound of a VR6 exhaust.


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco ([email protected])*

That is what I want... I sent VW a couple of emails to make sure they know people in the USA are interested in getting their hands on this car... and I want one... 
I just hope it stays close to the IROC concept they have been showing... and I would not mind the green color at all... but would be nice to see it in a few different wild colors (lambo metallic orange for example)...

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This new Scirocco will look like this:








Winterkorn has ordered a revised front end that Walter DeSilva (new head of VW design) is reportedly working on.
So it will be a hatchback form however keep in mind that this thing is nearly 3 inches shorter than a GTI and nearly 3 inches wider yet the wheelbase on the production car will be the same as the GTI.
So it will have a very short, squat and wide look to it... which would be great as a very aggressive GTI but I'm also a little disappointed that VW didn't take the opportunity to build a true coupe in the spirit of the original Scirocco or Corrado.
-jamie


----------



## Twin Turbo V10 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (wachuko)*

They are sweet


----------



## scirocco1800 (Dec 14, 2006)

Green one = Scirocco IROC
Red One = Scirocco GTI


----------



## classicvw (Oct 18, 2006)

To make it perform like a true IROC and like the Scirocco and Corrado could have, they need to drop in the 350 hp V8. Then, offer 4Motion, and true dual exhaust, could you imagine, all that power in such a small frame and 324 ft lbs torque?!?! That would be one fun ride and still NA, just think of all the upgrades a person could do. Oh, and don't forget the F1 style Tiptronic shifting. OOOHHH, that could mean an eight speed tranny?...... Thoughts


----------



## Mr. Hahns (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (kr964)*

Is that suppose to be the Corrado or Scirroco..I know its a Scirroco thread, but I can't make out what is say on the hatch?


















_Modified by Mr. Hahns at 5:46 PM 3-20-2007_


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (Mr. Hahns)*

The hatch says Scirocco


----------



## Mr. Hahns (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (Rays-Rocco)*


----------



## upper90deg (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (Mr. Hahns)*

niiiiiiiiice


----------



## Mr. Hahns (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (upper90deg)*

Wa wa wee wa you like.........


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (Mr. Hahns)*

Remember the Jetta Coupe concept from some years back, CJ, or something? I vaguely remember it from European Car Magazine (RIP). It almost looks like that, the red one does. The green one...meh.
And it's similar enough to the Mk5 VW's to fit in, you know, not too outlandish. I still miss my '81 Scirocco S


----------



## Epibenji (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (flygliii)*

definatly a fan of the red. It looks nice and clean. But I've seen the green is the only one pictured in any mags.... eww.


----------



## vw mkII (Mar 27, 2007)

I like the red one.
but the green one looks like a totaly different car.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (kr964)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kr964* »_I think it'll look more like this : 

















I wish.
The IROC is nice, but not different enough from the GTI concept for me. And I bought a GTI for the amount of interior space... I'm not keen on losing any headroom since I'm 6-4.


----------



## iluvmyveedub (Dec 8, 2006)

Why are people so down on the new Scirocco? It's sleek, sporty, and just drop dead gorgeous.
I've heard the whole "But it doesn't look like a Scirocco" thing, and you know what, you can cry me a river, build a bridge, and get over it. Why on earth would you want cars that all look the same? Besides, the the Mk1 & Mk2 models are no more dissimilar from each other than the Mk3 is from the previous models.
And if we want to be really anal about this, we could bring up the fact that the Corrado looks like a smoother Mk1. Now why on earth would they name it that if the design implication are that obvious?
Oh, and that red thing is a Scirocco that will never see production.


----------



## Edifi (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (iluvmyveedub)*

Just to add two more cents, that red scirocco looks more like a modern day corrado than anything, with me people?!


----------



## L.Williams (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco ([email protected])*

Played around with photoshop, what you think of these colors?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (L.Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.Williams* »_Played around with photoshop, what you think of these colors?










I think that blue one is making my pants TIGHT... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (JonnyPhenomenon)*

the more I look at this, the more I want one. 
that is a DAMN FINE LOOKING CAR.
I dont care if the call it a scirocco, a corado, iroc. whateve.r they could call it at "PINTO" and I would still want one. Mark my words, Im going to get a second job so I can save my pennies and mail one of these over from wherever the hell they sell em.


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

if they do not bring it over here. they should atleast let us start production of the other scirocco here in the US, like the scirocco cabriolet.


----------



## MonoSki (Apr 18, 2002)

Sweet, looks lot better in blue than kermit the frog green.
Still think it looks like a stepped on GTI rather than a successor to the Scirocco and Corrado though. It will really be a shame if VW can't get this (a small sleek coupe) done.


----------



## Fugitiv (Jan 24, 2003)

KINDA LOOKS LIKE A FASTBACK gti
Total hotness. The blue really looks 25x better than the green..agreed.
Yeah I will be driving one of those..ship it over if need be..Damn a DUB like that would sell like hotcakes in the US Me thinks..










_Modified by Fugitiv at 8:53 AM 4-10-2007_


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_This is good news. 
There are so many unanswered questions though. I am very much interested in what this vehicle looks like. If it's like a squished rabbit instead of having it's own unique lines, I'm not sure I would be a fan.
However, if VW can pull this off correctly, this is likely to be the only VW I would consider buying in the future. Though judging by how recent VWs are priced and equipped, features on this car are going to be crucial. If they basically do the opposite to what the USDM mkV R32 is going to be like, they could have a winner.
Just some harmless fantasy, but I would love to see new rocco that harkens back to design cues of either the mkI rocco or Corrado, equipped with a 240hp 2.0t. Have a package 0 car equipped identically to a package 0 GTI, though allow for AWD to be a standalone option. If I could get a package 0, 240hp, traditional 6 speed manual, and AWD for 26-27k, I will own one. Assuming of course, it's available in the US when the lease of my GTI is up. This would be the ideal situation IMO. 




*I couldn't agree more....from what I've seen...I won't buy it...even though I'm dead smack in their market demographic center.*I wan't a NEW SCIROCCO NOT a Shrunken GOLF/MINIVAN.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco ([email protected])*

Jamie...Let me translate the specs above to real- world numbers. compared to my mark-one Scirocco.....so it's going to be approx....

1250 LBS HEAVIER (at least!)
6 inches TALLER or the height of a MK2 JETTA
6-10 inches LONGER
With a hatch appx half the size
and a price 2/3rds of an Audi TT (2007)
Sorry! that's no Scirocco...it's the FREAKIN! UPS TRUCK!








My 78 is....1700 lbs wet.
51 inches tall
149.5 long (sans bumpers) or 155 with.
48 " hatch width or one Complete LAZY-BOY arm chair with the hatch closed...
Why does VW do this? It's a cross-over VAN!


----------



## MonoSki (Apr 18, 2002)

why do they do it? lots of reasons. we want more 'content', safety - no 30 year old car could hope to survive a current crash test... sorry, things move on. Think of how much more chassis rigidity your tt (third gen scirocco) has vs the 78.
I would still prefer a swoopy fast back hatch that was small over the stepped on gti. I have a gti and it does not look as good as my corrado... the corrado wants a baby brother, but doesnt want the tt


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There are currently *no* plans to offer this *new* Scirocco in the U.S. market. That *might* change with Winterkorn coming on board at VWAG, but I wouldn't hold my breath at this point.

Surely Winterkorn wouldn't push it on the US when Hallmark says "We don't want it."


----------



## MonoSki (Apr 18, 2002)

vw is a rudderless ship
concept r - dead
swoopy coupe (aka iroc = stepped on gti) - dead
we dont want them... we have too many things that have a back that opens... we want the rav4 thing.... america doesnt want a small car (polo).....
give us more over weight, over-sized, and over proportioned vehicles, yes that is what the fat americans want...


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (MonoSki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MonoSki* »_vw is a rudderless ship
concept r - dead
swoopy coupe (aka iroc = stepped on gti) - dead
we dont want them... we have too many things that have a back that opens... we want the rav4 thing.... america doesnt want a small car (polo).....
give us more over weight, over-sized, and over proportioned vehicles, yes that is what the fat americans want...


VW is just not the ship for you! VW's ship has a rudder. It is pointed at TOYOTA (and VW may sink). VW wants more of the average customer's money. 
What about all the other cars that you can't get from Europe (MG, Fiat, Alpha, Citron, Scoda)? Do you think that the US would buy them? The US is into TRUCKs now. When gas gets to $40 per gal small cars will be more interesting to the US but only if city's have no parking (like EUROPE and Japan).


----------



## MonoSki (Apr 18, 2002)

perhaps not. though we do have 4 of them... 2 current and 2 older models. rudderless ship stands, though it might also have too many rudders depending on how you look at it.
unfortunately vw seems like a brand that is trying to decide what it wants to be.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (MonoSki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MonoSki* »_ unfortunately vw seems like a brand that is trying to decide what it wants to be.

I think this is spot on. And is frankly pathetic from a company that's been around as long as VW. The problem is management and communication. Though to be honest, it seems VW has always had a bizarre grouping of management. If I recall correctly, I beleive for a short period after WWII GI's were running the company just to push out product and get some revenue. I believe that was from a VW book I read. 
Really, given the likely disorganization within the company it's a damn miracle the mkV gti turned out as nice as it did!


----------



## oldpassat (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (6cylVWguy)*

I think the concept Iroc looks like the Civic from the 90's The red one looks awesome. I probably would changed the front a bit . VW was always weak in this aera. It is high time to change the massive VW logo with something more appealing.


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (kr964)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kr964* »_I think it'll look more like this : 


















it look more like a corrado than scirocco


----------



## kennedyr81 (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (team3d)*

Wow. That ^^^^^ looks amazing. I would trade my mkv gti in for that in a heart beat. It's GTI meets R8.


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (kennedyr81)*

If it looks like the Corrado, then it looks like the Scirocco, given the Corrado was really the Scirocco II and some euro Corrado models even have Scirocco emblems (?)
Just as the new Mustang, Bettle, Mini, etc., make the originals look and seem way better, this will be the case with the new Scirocco.
One thing I really like about my Scirocco is that I can start it in neutral without putting the clutch in. And I can put my cat back on within a few minutes if necessary. Won't be able to do either of those with the new model.


----------



## roccyscirocco (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (classicvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicvw* »_To make it perform like a true IROC and like the Scirocco and Corrado could have, they need to drop in the 350 hp V8. Then, offer 4Motion, and true dual exhaust, could you imagine, all that power in such a small frame and 324 ft lbs torque?!?! That would be one fun ride and still NA, just think of all the upgrades a person could do. Oh, and don't forget the F1 style Tiptronic shifting. OOOHHH, that could mean an eight speed tranny?...... Thoughts

Nothing is like a old fasioned stick shift.


----------



## jerseyrado (Mar 6, 2007)

That is some good news, I really do hope it comes out in the U.S.. If they really are making it in Portugal that would be awesome. I go to Portugal all the time; I'm actually going in September maybe I'll go check it out. I'll get some pictures and maybe when I get back I'll post them. Get back at me if you'd like.


----------



## Chubbs GTI (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (jerseyrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerseyrado* »_That is some good news, I really do hope it comes out in the U.S.. If they really are making it in Portugal that would be awesome. I go to Portugal all the time; I'm actually going in September maybe I'll go check it out. I'll get some pictures and maybe when I get back I'll post them. Get back at me if you'd like.

very interesting post


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_the more I look at this, the more I want one. 
that is a DAMN FINE LOOKING CAR.
I dont care if the call it a scirocco, a corado, iroc. whateve.r they could call it at "PINTO" and I would still want one. Mark my words, Im going to get a second job so I can save my pennies and mail one of these over from wherever the hell they sell em.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a fellow Maine dubber!


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (L.Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.Williams* »_Played around with photoshop, what you think of these colors?
[











I really like this color!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Who cares if it arrives in the USA a couple years late







....let the Euro's get all the bugs worked out and then it will be ready for the USA!


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (tomh009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomh009* »_
Surely Winterkorn wouldn't push it on the US when Hallmark says "We don't want it."









Why not?


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (Rays-Rocco)*

I don't care WHAT color it is..it's an ugly pos AND it doesn't have ONE SHRED of Scirocco DNA.









Why doesn't VWoA want this car?...because maybe there is *some* taste here in America...what we don't want is a warmed over Golf by another name....









Question: To those on this forum who actually like this crossover/Minivan...have you ever driven and or even seen a Real Scirocco????








Let this pos die a natural death already!


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (sciroccohal)*

History lesson for VWOA;
Remember the 'begats' in the bible?
Karmann Ghia (sportscar) begat Scirocco MK1 (sportscar/hatch), which begat the Mk2 (last Scirocco/sportscar/hatch) which begat the Corrado (sportscar/hatch), which begat the TT (sportscar/hatch).....
which begat....a shrunken minivan/crossover/tranformer/gobot??????
Wake up VW!


----------



## Chubbs GTI (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (sciroccohal)*

the corrado begat the TT?
im not so sure i agree with that jump.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (Chubbs GTI)*

Mark 1 chassis=Scirocco 1
Mark 1.5 chassis Scirocco 2
Mark 2 chassis= Corrado
Mark 3 chassis= None....lost in the woods somewhere. LOL
Mark 4 chassis= TT
Mark 5 chassis.........nothing yet, worth looking at.
all are sporty hatchbacks
none are ugly gobot minivans!
That's my logic and I'm sticking with it!


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (sciroccohal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccohal* »_Question: To those on this forum who actually like this crossover/Minivan...have you ever driven and or even seen a Real Scirocco????









I owned an '87 16V Scirocco for four years and loved it. Of course, you drive an '81 and a '78, so by your standards my '87 might not have even been a "real" Scirocco...








There are things I don't like about this concept, mainly it's not a coupe or fastback and the interior is fugly beyond belief. But I would be first in line to at least test drive a VW-badged TT-style coupe. The MkV Golf/GTI is ugly IMHO (except from the ass end or with a decent body kit & drop) and it REALLY looks like a mini-van (esp with 4 doors).
I'd say that the IROC concept is probably surprisingly more diminutive in person.
Edit: 500th post FTW!










_Modified by nachtmusik at 7:49 AM 5-22-2007_


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (nachtmusik)*

It is pretty obvious the "best" Scirocco is the '86.5 - '93 16V with a 2L or a 1.8T engine under the hood. In 1989 in Vancouver at Clarkedale Motors the 16V had a sticker price of $28k!!! The new car will likely be over $40k. I've never paid more than $12k for any car and I've been driving for 23 years.


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco ([email protected])*

I still prefer the olds..


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (sciroccohal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccohal* »_History lesson for VWOA;
Remember the 'begats' in the bible?
Karmann Ghia (sportscar) begat Scirocco MK1 (sportscar/hatch),
which begat the Mk2 (last Scirocco/sportscar/hatch)
which begat the Corrado (sportscar/hatch), 
which begat the TT (sportscar/hatch).....
which begat....a shrunken minivan/crossover/tranformer/gobot??????
Wake up VW!

If thats the Geneology maybe you all shoud be pushing for this to bring things back full circle...


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (gizmopop)*

All i know is that if and when it get NA approval more importantly Canada approval I will be putting money away for it. This will probably be the closest thing from vw to a new corrado/sirocco that i will see before i am an old man. By that time i will be moved on to audi witch might happen soon then later if we dont get the Iroc fingers crossed.


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_If thats the Geneology maybe you all shoud be pushing for this to bring things back full circle...









We _did_ get it, though (albeit in a watered-down form)...it's called the Eos.
Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (sciroccohal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccohal* »_Jamie...Let me translate the specs above to real- world numbers. compared to my mark-one Scirocco.....so it's going to be approx....

1250 LBS HEAVIER (at least!)
6 inches TALLER or the height of a MK2 JETTA
6-10 inches LONGER
With a hatch appx half the size
and a price 2/3rds of an Audi TT (2007)
Sorry! that's no Scirocco...it's the FREAKIN! UPS TRUCK!








My 78 is....1700 lbs wet.
51 inches tall
149.5 long (sans bumpers) or 155 with.
48 " hatch width or one Complete LAZY-BOY arm chair with the hatch closed...
Why does VW do this? It's a cross-over VAN!
























Then you might as well start buying up old Scirocco's at this point since virtually nothing on the market is "lightweight" any more. A MINI Cooper S weighs 2,700 lbs and a 350Z "Track Edition" is 3,500. Hell a Porsche 911 weighs 3,100 lbs...
With all the safety equipment, customer expectations for standard equipment and structural rigidity (i.e. quality feel) and that platforms just keep getting bigger and bigger there is no getting around the weight issue. Either you strip it down in lightweight club sport style (which doesn't sell particularly well - ask BMW about their E36 "lightweight" edition), use more expensive lightweight materials or move to a smaller platform altogether. Much as I'd like to see it happen, the market reality means that I need to save my pennies for a Lotus Elise if I really want a lightweight sports car. Yes, somewhere in the middle would be nice, but my idea of a true lightweight car is less than 2,500 lbs.
As for more updates...
Rumors we are now hearing say that Winterkorn has orderd a redesign of the Scirocco and the new version has a more Scirocco/Corrado-typical sloping rear hatch and a completely different front end. Whether it comes here to this market or not remains to be seen as there are still some things in the air regarding the upcoming Golf VI and how that car will impact our Rabbit and GTI models sold here.
-jamie


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
As for more updates...
Rumors we are now hearing say that Winterkorn has orderd a redesign of the Scirocco and the new version has a more Scirocco/Corrado-typical sloping rear hatch and a completely different front end. Whether it comes here to this market or not remains to be seen as there are still some things in the air regarding the upcoming Golf VI and how that car will impact our Rabbit and GTI models sold here.
-jamie

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the sloping sporty rear hatch!


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (sirAQUAMAN64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirAQUAMAN64* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the sloping sporty rear hatch!

Amen to that.







There is hope after all.


_Modified by Dr Dub UK at 6:45 PM 6-19-2007_


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (Dr Dub UK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirAQUAMAN64 * »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the sloping sporty rear hatch!.


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr Dub UK* »_ Amen to that.








There is hope after all.

*Did VW Wake up and put a sloping sporty rear hatch on the IROC? *
The latest news I have is that the front end has been redesigned to meet the EU pedestrian collision standard. In July the latest prototype/production model will be shown in Wolfsburg to a selected group. Most reports say that only the front has been restyled. Production dates and details will be provided at the July presentation? 
As far as the US market goes the GTI will be big push in 2008. EOS is moving slow. I don't see how IROC will make it to the US in year one of production.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (mec_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mec_vw* »_
We _did_ get it, though (albeit in a watered-down form)...it's called the Eos.
Mike

No. We didn't get it. Concept R and Concept C were 2 different cars. The Concept C (Eos) was a 4 seat fwd Hardtop convertible from the get go.
Competition to this car:
BMW 3 convertible
Volvo C70
Saab 9-3 Aero
Audi A4
Pontiac G6
etc...4 seaters
Concept R was a mid engine RWD ragtop 2 seat convertible with an emphasis on low weight and performance.
Competition: 
BMW Z4
Audi TT
Pontiac Solstice
Saturn Sky
Mazda Miata
Honda S2000
Nissan 350z vert
etc... 2 seaters

2 different categories of car. Both could have (and still can) co-existed in the line up if VW was creative about it. A base version could have come in around Miata money with a 2.0T powering it, while a higher end version powered by a 3.2 VR6 could have place beyond S2000 $$. R&D costs could have been shared between VW, Audi, Seat and perhaps one of their other makes...(rumor of an "entry" level Bugatti or Bentley could have shared this platform with lesser Audi and VW versions) 
Heck now that Porsche owns a majority of VW, they can even use the original Boxster chassis now that it is on its second gen.


----------



## GTiMark23 (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (vw53a)*

VW Build this and call it a Scirocco


----------



## Jetta4Life (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (GTiMark23)*

too bad we are not getting this car! I was so looking forward to this but if you read the current car and driver they have reported that VWOA said they are not going to bring it state side because they have enough intrest in the GTI already http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I say thats a poor excuse.


----------



## GTiMark23 (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (Jetta4Life)*

The MK 5's are ugly IMO. i can't seem to shake the corolla looking Jetta and the GTI rear is just butt


----------



## 8vag (Jun 28, 2007)

wow... the green looks good. yummy...


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (8vag)*

Kia's Iroc will be at the Frankfurt show.
This is an early version.


----------



## hi-speed dubbin (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (vw53a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw53a* »_Kia's Iroc will be at the Frankfurt show.
This is an early version.


HA!


----------



## aaron_m (Jun 13, 2006)

neither of these cars deserve the scirocco name. wtf is the wedge?! i'm tired of all these CRX/GTI/flattend hatchbacks. There are about 9 billion cars (last count) that look exactly the same. The green one looks like a Honda. That should be enough to put everyone off. 
edit: im gunna take that back.. ive seen some other pictures and that iroc is fire










_Modified by aaron_m at 8:28 PM 7-5-2007_


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (JonnyPhenomenon)*

that looks f*cking terrible


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (1fastdub)*

So any one know when we will hear any word on this cause its killing me


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/0...rocco/


----------



## shark (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: (wachuko)*

http://www.worldcarfans.com/sp...-road


----------



## kimmike (Feb 20, 2004)

My husband works for VW and spoke with someone who just returned from VOA in Auburn Hills, MI. He was told that the new Scirocco/IROC/whatever will not be coming out in late 2008 as many of us would have hoped but there is a possibility of that happening in 2010. All the pictures I have seen have been of a prototype and VW wants to wait to put the new Scirocco/IROC/whatever body on a new platform. It's supposed to have a sloping front end that is more Porsche-like.


_Modified by kimmike at 7:42 PM 7-19-2007_


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (kimmike)*









WOW that looks just like a sports car! I hope that this is NOT even a VW! Yes I know that it has a mask on the front and rear. It looks like a mini van economy blob.


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (vw53a)*

all the spyshots i've seen = very disappointing...... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (nachtmusik)*

Sadly if this dose not come state side my next car will be from another import company.


----------



## roccorrado (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: (wgriffiths2000)*

I have seen enough renderings to know that I will be making a purchase if things go as I would like to see them ,, if we do not get these in the US , how difficult is it to import one?
http://www.roccorrado.com


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (roccorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccorrado* »_I have seen enough renderings to know that I will be making a purchase if things go as I would like to see them ,, if we do not get these in the US , how difficult is it to import one?
http://www.roccorrado.com

If you want to wast your money you can import one for about 6K. I think the pig (IROC) will end up in the US so I think you don't have to worry. It just is not a Scirocco. That is the problem with it. It is a GOLF or a KIA.


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (wgriffiths2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wgriffiths2000* »_Sadly if this dose not come state side my next car will be from another import company.

Who cares "West Vancouver" person! Obvsiously you don't even have a Scirocco so what's your opnion worth? Jack. So go buy a new car, nobody cares!


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (Colamjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colamjam* »_
Who cares "West Vancouver" person! Obvsiously you don't even have a Scirocco so what's your opnion worth? Jack. So go buy a new car, nobody cares!

Hehe obviously somebody cares. Sorry i do not live in West Vancouver profile just out of date. Umm no i currently do not own a Scirocco but i have owned one along with couple corrados and i am not sure what buying the new Iroc has with owning a Scirocco. I do plan on buying a new car and i hope vwoa cares since i have been a loyal vw owner for a majority of my driving life. To be truthful i probably will not be buying anything new unless vw comes out with something that i want to buy.
Well hopefully we will be hearing something new and exciting in the next few months during one of the big shows.


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (wgriffiths2000)*

Buy a Scirocco 16V and spend $10k restoring it and you'll be much happier than blowing $50k on some new souless pos. West Van is full of people so full of themeselves I had to call you on it. It pours rain there, no beaches really, and the view sucks, unless you like looking at Lions Gate bridge and Stanley Park! Try West Point Grey where you have awesome beaches, great views of the harbour, mountians and downtown is really only 10 minutes drive!


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (Colamjam)*

Very true. Iroc would just be a daily for me. I was born and raised in West Van and lets just say it use to be a great place to live.


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (wgriffiths2000)*

If you personally want to drive a lower faster Golf, I can understand that. 
The controversy of the IROC is a question of “if the IROC is worthy of the Scirocco sports coupe name.” The Scirocco was the first VW A1 to be released. Many see the Scirocco as a classic or collector’s car. The form factor is understood as a practical sports coupe. If Porsche redesigned the 911 and gave it 4 doors do you think that Porsche should still call it a 911? I think a 4 door 911 would upset many car enthusiasts. The IROC does not fit the Scirocco formula because the IROC is a box hatch. People purchased the Scirocco because it was a practical sports coupe. The box hatch Golf was available but Scirocco owners did not fit the box hatch image. So you see the Scirocco is supposed separate VW sports car drivers from main stream VW economy box hatch drivers. The IROC fails to do this because the IROC is a box hatch and should be called a GOLF GTI. 
Even the Corrado did not fit the Scirocco formula 100% at the time it was released in 1988. The shape of the Corrado is not the point of controversy. The Corrado’s body is more Scirocco like than the MK2 Scirocco. It was the reduction of road noise and many luxury features with an inflated price that set the Corrado apart from the Scirocco. The Corrado was built on the A2 platform and all other Sciroccos were built on the A1 platform. The Corrado’s misfit to the Scirocco formula is due to the jump in price and the additional weight more than the fact that is was built on the A2 platform. The Corrado is a Scirocco in many ways. The IROC is not a Corrado or Scirocco.


----------



## unixgolf (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (Mr. Hahns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Hahns* »_Is that suppose to be the Corrado or Scirroco..I know its a Scirroco thread, but I can't make out what is say on the hatch?

















_Modified by Mr. Hahns at 5:46 PM 3-20-2007_

That's the sirroco or corrado I'd buy ... not the Golf on steroids
It is closer to the one we used to know.


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (vw53a)*

Are you positive that is not the Tiguan going testing???


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (wachuko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wachuko* »_Are you positive that is not the Tiguan going testing???

Its not a Tiguan though it dose look kinda big for the Iroc


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (L.Williams)*









hot damn!







look at the similarities between the concept shots and the stealth rocco








hard to tell with all that leather on the car, but it looks pretty damned close. 
of course, I think the concept sketch looks sexier.


----------



## geneking7320 (Feb 17, 2005)

I checked out the Automobile magazine website and looked at the 2009 car predictions article. 
http://www.automobilemag.com/n...rocco/
The writer seems to agree with many people here. Maybe VW is pulling our chain and the green car is the next GTI and the red car will be the next Sciracco.


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (geneking7320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geneking7320* »_I checked out the Automobile magazine website and looked at the 2009 car predictions article. 
http://www.automobilemag.com/n...rocco/
The writer seems to agree with many people here. Maybe VW is pulling our chain and the green car is the next GTI and the red car will be the next Sciracco.

The car in the pig skin is the IROC (poorly named tHe nEw scIr0cC0 by VW). I wish it was the new GTI and it is more new GTI than the GTI but VW doesn't know the difference between a hatch back and a coupe. Sad Sad Sad. VW wants us to talk about this car and create a buzz. Look, it is working. We are buzzing like bees but I will not drive one because it is not a REAL Coupe! If it is not a Coupe it is not a SCIROCCO. Call it a truck or a BUS or a FOX if you want. None of those names are correct. The IROC is a GOLF but VW has the SCIROCCO name TM and so they can use it on what it wants to.


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (vw53a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw53a* »_
The car in the pig skin is the IROC (poorly named tHe nEw scIr0cC0 by VW). I wish it was the new GTI and it is more new GTI than the GTI but VW doesn't know the difference between a hatch back and a coupe. Sad Sad Sad. VW wants us to talk about this car and create a buzz. Look, it is working. We are buzzing like bees but I will not drive one because it is not a REAL Coupe! If it is not a Coupe it is not a SCIROCCO. Call it a truck or a BUS or a FOX if you want. None of those names are correct. The IROC is a GOLF but VW has the SCIROCCO name TM and so they can use it on what it wants to. 

I second that. Though i have a feeling if it makes it into production at all it will not be under the scirocco brand name or at least hope not. Since vwoa dose not want it to cannibalize there gti sales just call it a GTI and Bobs your uncle.


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (wgriffiths2000)*

that thing in the camo is f'n ugly. and here i was all excited...


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (nachtmusik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nachtmusik* »_that thing in the camo is f'n ugly. and here i was all excited...

It is very sad that VW is sticking the "Sc co" badge on this pig of a car. In flashy green it was an eye-full because the color was distracting from the form. In reality the car looks like a stupid economy minivan with boy racer details (covered by pigskin) like the GTI. This car is NOT a new SCIROCCO even if it has a SCIROCCO badge. The Scirocco was the rebirth of VW in 1974. This new thing marks the death of both the model name and VWs water heritage. When this car hits the show room VW will have many confused economy cars to sell. This one should be the GOLF GTI. Sadly, VW does not understand them self as well as we do. At the same time KIA and many other car companies will be entering this hatch market. I am sure that many inside VW are just marching to orders and have no voice in the politics. If VW wants to save this car CALL IT THE GOLF SPORT GTX! Them start work on a SCIROCCO that is more like the R8.


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

is it the new Piggato?


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (vw53a)*

I love how everyone is down on this car. We haven't even seen it(in person) nor have we driven it and we hate it! Too funny. 
Anyway, I'm stoked on this car and hope it indeed makes it our way. Last I heard one guy from top brass said it wasn't coming, Winterkorn(who most definitely wears the pants) laid the hammer down and said it is coming. I'll go with Winterkorn. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTiMark23 (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (PUMA4kicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PUMA4kicks* »_I love how everyone is down on this car. We haven't even seen it(in person) nor have we driven it and we hate it! Too funny. 

It's because of VW's history here in the states that's why we are down on this car.......wait u'll see 
later,
-Mark


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (GTiMark23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiMark23* »_
It's because of VW's history here in the states that's why we are down on this car.......wait u'll see 
later,
-Mark

Still learning, but please, educate me.


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (PUMA4kicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PUMA4kicks* »_
Still learning, but please, educate me.

This new car needs to be VWs sports car if it is called Scirocco. The look is wrong. Way wrong. Not Scirocco at all.
Over the years VWs have become heavy and over sized. The Golf 5 is near twice the weight of the Golf 1. The Scirocco had a charm of its own. It was light on its feet and fun to drive. This IROC has no DNA of the old Scirocco at all. This IROC does not appeal to the same type of driver as the Scirocco. So why call it a Scirocco at all. A new name would be way more appropriate. Then we may cut it some slack. This IROC is just one more big heavy VW blob. What is the point of it other than it is more like what the next Golf GTI could be like. If it is going to look like a Golf call it a Golf. 
You don't need to drive it to know that the IROC is no RX8, S2000, or even a TC. The IROC is a boy racer BOX CIVIC with way more weight added to it. Why?


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (vw53a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw53a* »_
This new car needs to be VWs sports car if it is called Scirocco. The look is wrong. Way wrong. Not Scirocco at all.
Over the years VWs have become heavy and over sized. The Golf 5 is near twice the weight of the Golf 1. The Scirocco had a charm of its own. It was light on its feet and fun to drive. This IROC has no DNA of the old Scirocco at all. This IROC does not appeal to the same type of driver as the Scirocco. So why call it a Scirocco at all. A new name would be way more appropriate. Then we may cut it some slack. This IROC is just one more big heavy VW blob. What is the point of it other than it is more like what the next Golf GTI could be like. If it is going to look like a Golf call it a Golf. 
You don't need to drive it to know that the IROC is no RX8, S2000, or even a TC. The IROC is a boy racer BOX CIVIC with way more weight added to it. Why?

You have some valid thoughts. At the same time there are very simple things that need to be considered to understand just how a modern Scirocco should be engineered to fit in todays automotive market.
1) Safety standards are a lot more stringent now than ever, especially at the time of the original Scirocco(could VW have ever dreamed). This means more safety systems(airbags, esp, etc.) must be included in the cars which of course adds more weight. A harsh reality we cannot live without(pun fully intended).
2) The design has to be bought up to modern times to make sense to consumers. VW has gone retro once, do they need to do it again? Understandably there are many here that don't take to the new Scirocco's design simply because it just doesn't live up to old standards, but we're the minority.
3) I doubt either of the two things I mentioned above you haven't considered before. Maybe?


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (PUMA4kicks)*









Take a look at the Audi R8. The R8 is more Scirocco than the IROC.
The R8 is new and updated. I am sure that the R8 passes all the latest safety standards. If the R8 were the Scirocco we would have way less issues!
OK, you say that the R8 is too much car for VW.
Then give us the looks of the R8 with less motor and less sticker shock. That would would make a good Scirocco starting point. 








The Mazda RX8 is a great car and can kick the but of any MK5 Golf in any real world road racing. Notice that the RX8 is sporty and still has 4 seats. The RX8 is updated.








As far as the Mays Bug goes, VW is building a stupid retro new bug. The Porsche designed bug was a full concept with the motor in the rear and the body got its stiffness from the curves in the body. The new bug has the motor in the front but is made to look like a car that was designed with the motor in the back. The new Bug is a Toon Town car (cartoon like). I don't want the Scirocco to be a Toon Town car.








A full retro Scirocco is not the 100% desire for all Scirocco drivers or the sports drivers of this world. A Scirocco driver wants a real car that works and looks sporty. The Scirocco has always been an inexpensive and way more versatile BMW M1, Lotus, or Porsche. The Scirocco was never a high powered car in the US. It looked like it was fast and it could be driven fast. The Scirocco driver of today does not want a sports car that looks like a Mini Van. We all know that the Golf chassis and the Scirocco chassis were the same back in the A1 days. It is not the underpinnings that make the IROC a Golf and not a Scirocco. It is the shape.
Yes I see your points. 
The market is saying Don't try to sell us a (an IROC) brick and call it a dart. A brick is a brick so call it a brick. The IROC is a GOLF so call it a GOLF not a Scirocco. 


















_Modified by vw53a at 8:29 AM 8-11-2007_


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (vw53a)*

A real sports car doesn't have rear seats. Mine have been out of the car since last century. Talk about cargo room!


----------



## GTiMark23 (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (vw53a)*

I couldn't agree more, I am speechless great job Kathy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Mark


----------



## aaron_m (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (vw53a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw53a* »_








A full retro Scirocco is not the 100% desire for all Scirocco drivers or the sports drivers of this world. A Scirocco driver wants a real car that works and looks sporty. The Scirocco has always been an inexpensive and way more versatile BMW M1, Lotus, or Porsche. The Scirocco was never a high powered car in the US. It looked like it was fast and it could be driven fast. The Scirocco driver of today does not want a sports car that looks like a Mini Van. We all know that the Golf chassis and the Scirocco chassis were the same back in the A1 days. It is not the underpinnings that make the IROC a Golf and not a Scirocco. It is the shape.

Exactly. It should be a Fastback hatch at the very least. There arent enough sexy fastbacks unless you're in the 50k + market, which was also the same story during the original roc days.


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (aaron_m)*

BOOOOOO to VWOA for being LAME!!!!!!!! 
Can we just start our own VW company in the US and make only hot cars and dump all the stupid politics about what VWOA THINKS is worthy of the US market...
As far as the 'rocco goes, that sucks, I was planning on making that my next VW, the R32 MKIV that i was one of the first US owners for is still an awesome car and proof that IF they listen to US we'll be faithful to follow through and buy these great cars...
I was only hoping that the 'rocco was a fast back too, like so....
















and a more grounded front end and better side reflection, not the droopy line on the concept...


----------



## the road racer (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (jaegervw2)*

those photos are more scirocco like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (aaron_m)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aaron_m* »_
Exactly. It should be a Fastback hatch at the very least. There arent enough sexy fastbacks unless you're in the 50k + market, which was also the same story during the original roc days.

I agree. And VW gave us watered down Sciroccos until they finally gave us the 16V. 
Unfortunately VWOA seems to have reverted to it's pre Rabbit GTi "head in the sand" days. VWOA does not sell a small VW. VW was known for small efficient cars back when. The new "Rabbit" is a joke - it gets crappier fuel economy than the original.








VW Germany has sought input from Scirocco enthusiasts in Germany (I have a friend that was so invited) - so here's hoping VW Germany makes it good.


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (kr964)*

I think it'll look more like this : 


i love this look !!


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (endubbin)*

The "NEW sC1r0cCO" is a total loss as a Scirocco coupe.








I don't think there is any hope that VW will make a coupe out of it.
In an industry interview VW acknowledged the total departure from the traditional coupe style and justified it by saying it was the only way to make room for the rear passengers. The trunk "volume" is the same as the MK1 Scirocco but the usable floor space is smaller on the new car. Note that the volume is all up near the roof and not on the floor. Over all this "NEW sC1r0cCO" is less sporty and has less usable trunk space than the 1974 version due to the desire to make more rear passenger space. If you ask me VW used the GOLF spec to design this car.








As a Golf the "NEW sC1r0cCO" may be more interesting than the other mini van Golfs. The feed back that I have gotten is that the IROC reminds many of the boy racer CIVICs of the 90s. It is not just the shape but the all the Boy racer trim with the Fast and Furious color green. It will difficult for VW to alter the street racer first impression.








With a new wave of other cars that have a similar shape the IROC may find itself out classed like the first R32 and the MK5 Golf did. As driving goes both the R32 and the MK5 Golf were nice but the STI / EVO AWD and CIVIC 2WD were faster and more interesting to the enthusiast market.









_Quote, originally posted by *Mash* »_ VW Germany has sought input from Scirocco enthusiasts in Germany (I have a friend that was so invited) - so here's hoping VW Germany makes it good.









True but that enthusiasts group had nearly no influence and most of them are protesting VWs direction. The head of the VW team that worked on the project was replace by new management.


----------



## vdubdr (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (vw53a)*

that green drawing is the cross golf
Quote, originally posted by Mash » 
VW Germany has sought input from Scirocco enthusiasts in Germany (I have a friend that was so invited) - so here's hoping VW Germany makes it good.








not good but GREAT








one must have faith, and on the 18 day VW created Rocco


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (vdubdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdr* »_that green drawing is the cross golf
Quote, originally posted by Mash » 
VW Germany has sought input from Scirocco enthusiasts in Germany (I have a friend that was so invited) - so here's hoping VW Germany makes it good.








not good but GREAT








one must have faith, and on the 18 day VW created Rocco


Your article is one year old.
*The enthusiasts in Germany are now Protesting!*
I agree that the green drawing looks like a Golf. Unfortunately the green drawing has the same proportions as the Scirocco test car and is very similar to every official press release from VW. The drawing illustrates the inappropriate shape and VWs departure from a real coupe. The enthusiasts that went to see VW last year are frustrated. VW has restructured in the year between the two times that the enthusiasts went. Now forum polls and letters of dissatisfaction are being sent by some of the Germans.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (vw53a)*

So are we going to get the Scirocco in the US after all? It seems like VW cannot make up their minds. There is a new video out of one being tested here in Death Valley. They were testing a Mk VI Golf/Rabbit as well.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dEbn0Fw1c00


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_So are we going to get the Scirocco in the US after all? It seems like VW cannot make up their minds. There is a new video out of one being tested here in Death Valley. They were testing a Mk VI Golf/Rabbit as well.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dEbn0Fw1c00

I can't help thinking how much that video just makes it look like a Golf/GTI.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_So are we going to get the Scirocco in the US after all? It seems like VW cannot make up their minds. There is a new video out of one being tested here in Death Valley. They were testing a Mk VI Golf/Rabbit as well.

Lots of cars are tested here that are not released here. Death Valley is just a great place to hot weather test, and is remote, yet still close enough to populous areas to ensure they don't get lost and die in Africa


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (VDub2625)*

It is looking like the US will be stuck with the IROC. VW never built the Scirocco in the past, Karmann did. Now that VW is going to build a car that they call Scirocco they can't even get the roof line even close. What a kick in the head to GG and all the great folks at Karmann who worked so hard to GIVE VW a sports car. Too bad Karmann did not have the trademark on the Scirocco name. VW just destroyed the name. Now Scirocco will be associated with the CIVIC shape.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (vw53a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw53a* »_It is looking like the US will be stuck with the IROC. VW never built the Scirocco in the past, Karmann did. Now that VW is going to build a car that they call Scirocco they can't even get the roof line even close. What a kick in the head to GG and all the great folks at Karmann who worked so hard to GIVE VW a sports car. Too bad Karmann did not have the trademark on the Scirocco name. VW just destroyed the name. Now Scirocco will be associated with the CIVIC shape.












































I'm not sure about the Rocco, but I know for a fact that VW designed the Corrado (a fellow by the name of Schaeffer if I recall correctly). Karmann is merely the production facility. I know I am going to butcher the name, but didn't Guigaro design at least one of the rocco's? 
How do you know that the IROC won't be assembled in the Karmann factory? How do you know that we are getting the IROC? I haven't seen any official VWoA releases on this car, just speculation from a couple of car mags.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_How do you know that the IROC won't be assembled in the Karmann factory? How do you know that we are getting the IROC? I haven't seen any official VWoA releases on this car, just speculation from a couple of car mags. 

Unless Karmann owns the factory in Portugal (they don't) they aren't building the IROC. Its been stated several times that the Scirocco will be built along side the EOS.
I'd rather the car comes here than not, because it is more choices for the VW enthusiast, but VWoA can't futz this one up, they are already threatening to do so with the Tiguan (rumored that we won't get AWD and manual in the same vehicle in the U.S.







)


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_
I'm not sure about the Rocco, but I know for a fact that VW designed the Corrado (a fellow by the name of Schaeffer if I recall correctly). Karmann is merely the production facility. I know I am going to butcher the name, but didn't Guigaro design at least one of the rocco's? 
How do you know that the IROC won't be assembled in the Karmann factory? How do you know that we are getting the IROC? I haven't seen any official VWoA releases on this car, just speculation from a couple of car mags. 

You are close but you don't have the facts 100% correct. _Giurgetto Giugiaro of Italdesign did the MK1 concept model_ but Karmann designed the chassis, the construction and the tooling. The folks at Karmann were very involved with the design of the Corrado and both Sciroccos. Herb Schaeffer was the one who managed VW Design _on the MK2 and Corrado projects _but many people like Willi Schwebe at Karmann designed large parts of the three cars. 
_As you learn more about the 53 you find that VW had less and less to do with them. In Europe it is common to remove the VW badges from 53s because 53's are not considered to be VWs. Go to VW in Wolfsburg and try to find a Scirocco book, toy or car. You will not find many._
I think that we will get the IROC because VW will not sell the required number of units to justify the production without the US market. IROC will not be built at Karmann so don't get confused. VW will be selling this thing to any one who will pay JUST to improve the bottom line at VW. The big question is, will the IROC cost more for VW to import than the sales? The overhead to have a car in the US is high. You have to train staff and stock the parts in addition to the product. If sales are as poor as expected it will not work. The new staff at VW has to turn the profits to keep jobs. So I am sure that folks are trying everything to make the numbers.
Note the changes for clarity.


_Modified by vw53a at 7:41 AM 9-22-2007_


----------



## DMS_SLiC (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (6cylVWguy)*

The original Golf,Rabbit in the US,and the Scirocco 1,were both designed by Giurgetto Giugiaro of Italdesign.
The Scirocco 2 and the Corrado were designed by VW.


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (DMS_SLiC)*

And the Iroc design was a joint effort between Ray Charles & Stevie Wonder.


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (Dr Dub UK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr Dub UK* »_And the Iroc design was a joint effort between Ray Charles & Stevie Wonder.

ba-dum-pssh
but i agree!


----------



## DMS_SLiC (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (Dr Dub UK)*

I`ll hold off judgement until I see it in person,if it ever comes here.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (Mr. Hahns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Hahns* »_



















*
NOW THAT IS SEXY* To bad its a Photoshop


----------



## Cynic65 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (3rdtry)*

The car posted above looks huge and heavy, but does indeed look nice.


----------



## JEsse Johnston (Oct 27, 2007)

Umm... it's really too bad the "layman" USA driver is such a dingus that modern cars have to be built in such a way that the vehicle all but drives itself for him so he can talk on his damned Cell phone on his way to his stuipd office job. Tire pressure monitoring, traction control, airbags, DSG transmissions, complicated emissions control syatems and engine management. God dammit!!! then add all the stupid "cushy" stuff in a modern Car and you get a vehicle that weighs HUNDREDS of pounds too much and takes a friggin' PHD to work on. I say the nicest looking VWs hands down were the later model Mk II 16v Golf GTi, The Corrado (of course) the Mk II 16v scirroco,
the Mark III Jetta. You can keep the rest of them. the Corrado still has a very "modern" look to it. VW would have been smart to simply refine the lines of that wonderful looking car just a little, make it AWD, package it with a couple engine options. (something mild, like the new 2.5L I5 and something WILD... Like how about a FI W8 with sport suspension tuned to the slight weight increase of the heavy engine) 
then there should be 4 levels of interior trim. like the GL (econo package but still nice) The GLS (a step up, but adds a few pounds) the GLX (another step up, and even more porky) these 3 would be for the scoccer mom, 9-5er daily grocery getter packages... the 4th trim package would be for DRIVERS. people that like to get into a car and make it do thier will. this 4th package would be spartan, bare bones and basic, nice, but in a very functionaly elegant way. Think of the interior of a lotus elise on a budget. and no Back seat... AND NO EFFIN" CUPHOLDERS!!! this "4th package" might even be adapted to all of the VW models as an option. think... updated corrado, big Hp, AWD, spartan interior, how much fun would that be?! I want an affordable German designed and built Evo, WRX, and Mustang/Camaro KILLER. somthing that "upsets the rice bowl" and makes the American Muscle car owners cry when they see it pull up along side at a stoplight and rev the engine. I want ricers to be scared ****less of it and run to thier mommies when they see one of these things comming...










_Modified by JEsse Johnston at 12:13 PM 11-12-2007_


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (JEsse Johnston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEsse Johnston* »_VW would have been smart to simply refine the lines of that wonderful looking car just a little, make it AWD, package it with a couple engine options. (something mild, like the new 2.5L I5 and something WILD... Like how about a FI W8 with sport suspension tuned to the slight weight increase of the heavy engine) 
then there should be 4 levels of interior trim. like the GL (econo package but still nice) The GLS (a step up, but adds a few pounds) the GLX (another step up, and even more porky) these 3 would be for the scoccer mom, 9-5er daily grocery getter packages... the 4th trim package would be for DRIVERS. people that like to get into a car and make it do thier will. this 4th package would be spartan, bare bones and basic, nice, but in a very functionaly elegant way. Think of the interior of a lotus elise on a budget. and no Back seat... AND NO EFFIN" CUPHOLDERS!!! this "4th package" might even be adapted to all of the VW models as an option. think... updated corrado, big Hp, AWD, spartan interior, how much fun would that be?! I want an affordable German designed and built Evo, WRX, and Mustang/Camaro KILLER. somthing that "upsets the rice bowl" and makes the American Muscle car owners cry when they see it pull up along side at a stoplight and rev the engine. I want ricers to be scared ****less of it and run to thier mommies when they see one of these things comming...










Wow, just Wow... there are some kinks I would say to work out, but for the most part, VW should do this. 
Basically to sum it up, VW NEEDS a modern sports car killer. Im tired of VW not having anything that can compete with these cars on a STOCK level, sure you can make a VW fast, but if it came with 300+hp, AWD, and a lower weight STOCK everyone on here would own one and it would be f'n awesome


----------



## JEsse Johnston (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (pyro2001vr6)*

You do realize that even though we complain quite a bit about the state of VW's performance line that a large proportion of Tuner and modder types that "improve" thier cars with look mods instead of true performance mods - with big wheels, streched tires
huge subwoofer/amp systems, incredibly low ride highths, badgeless grilles, "smoke" headlights - etc. I can imagine some German designer in some office in Germany tearing at his hair screaming- Ach! NIEN!! NEIN!!! if the majority of VW enthusiasts don't really care about true performance then why should the designers? so they build a car for the soccer moms and the comuters that looks kinda cool so that a "tuner" can buy one and "improve" it by droping it 3" putting chrome 18" wheels on it with tires that don't really fit. adding 200# of electronics, amps/DVD/subwoofer/. a performance chip and a cold air intake and call it "improved." 
I don't want that... I want somthing that goes back to the "roots" of watercooled VWs (how many of the newest generation VDubbers have even driven a showroom stock 70/80's GTi?) light weight, respectible Hp, and incredible handling. Back in the late 70's early 80's car companies started getting things right in the affordable market: the excellent datsun 510 (a "poor mans" BMW 2002) the Golf GTi (it had no more expensive analog - it was a totaly new concept) the Datsun "Z" (the 98% of the performane of a porshe at 50% the price)
the list goes on. What happened to the hot affordable performance car? simple - the american driver started to focus on the look and plushness of the more expensive cars and wanted that in favor of performance. you can only have one in an affordable car - performance or Bling, to keep it affordable one must be sacrificed for the other. otherwise you end up with the modern MkV generation VW Overweight, overdressed and because of this - underpowered. In reality - the new MKV cars would be pretty slick if they could lose a couple of hundred pounds.
200hp stock in a reasonable weight chassis is nothing to sneeze at. 
But what do I know? My Golf is still showroom stock and I like it just fine (Because it's a grocery getter) Some day (soon I hope) I'll get around to buying an extra VW for a toy like I used to have and do it my way. (and It won't be a Mk4 or Mk5)


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (JEsse Johnston)*

Has any one heard if and when we might be seeing a production model. There just seems to be next to no news on this car except some leaked spy shots.
I am hopping we get to see these in NA.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

my understanding is that VW will be showing the production version at the Geneva Auto Sgow in Spring 2008


----------



## GolfGuy2003 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (DjSherif)*

It's not coming to our shores.. http://www.caranddriver.com/au....html


----------



## Stridder44 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (GolfGuy2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfGuy2003* »_It's not coming to our shores.. http://www.caranddriver.com/au....html


F*ck you VW!!!


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (Stridder44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stridder44* »_

F*ck you VW!!!


























































I second that motion though i am perfectly happy withe my mk2 gti. Ow so vary disappointing first there was the concept R that never got produced and now there producing a car that they want even sell here and in 15 year i want even be able to import one and get gas for it ow the irony.


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (wgriffiths2000)*

I am Disappointed that Europe is getting the IROC that looks like a GOLF.
I am not Disappointed that the US is not getting the IROC that looks like a GOLF.
I still think that it will end up in the US after some years. Perhaps they will fix the tail! At this point VW is so lost!


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (vw53a)*

Yeah, any chance that we can stop them coming to the UK? Maybe if I stand at the docks and refuse them entry on grounds that they are bringing down the tone of the country.
The Iroc has been out for a year and 3 months now and I still think it looks awful. I really can't see it ever growing on me.


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (GolfGuy2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfGuy2003* »_It's not coming to our shores.. http://www.caranddriver.com/au....html


THANK YOU Volkswagen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








We have enough junk here (GM products, etc.) we don't need this!
-Raffi


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (EUROROC)*

Hehe

_Quote, originally posted by *EUROROC* »_

THANK YOU Volkswagen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








We have enough junk here (GM products, etc.) we don't need this!
-Raffi

I have to tell you i would perfer to get my hands on this car then most domestics any day but then i am a vw







.


----------



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (jaegervw2)*









This is much better looking.


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (Scirocco)*

In what way??? 
Do you like ugly blue cars more than ugly green cars?
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Much better...








-Raffi


_Modified by EUROROC at 3:19 AM 12-25-2007_


----------



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (EUROROC)*

There is a rear slope. Finally rocco shaped. Now we need to adress the Mitsubishi mouth.


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (Scirocco)*

You know why this is acceptable???? 
Because it's ugly and it's not being marketed as a scirocco!
-Raffi


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (EUROROC)*

Sorry, but nothing new! VW only wants to show the new Scirocco 3 in Genf/Switzerland (march 2008). And nothing picsor details before, so do I thing.
We will see.........


----------



## sniperviperman (Aug 8, 2005)

yesterday I had a talk with our big boss VW dealer, he has already seen the new Iroc at a special meeting between VW bosses. in 2 weeks there is another meeting and he said that the Iroc will be released around april/may... so we'll see.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (sniperviperman)*

Wow, looks like i will be picking mine up mid June or july


----------



## ARK80Scirocco-96GLX (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (JonnyPhenomenon)*

How about in classic Black??


----------



## ARK80Scirocco-96GLX (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco ([email protected])*

I think the concept holds tru to the original shape, as being a previous owner of a 80 Scirroco S to call it a "coupe" would be pushing it. Hahns version certainly has great lines but takes after the Corrado, which I'm sure has it own following. 
Make a black/red with a VR6 "S" version, 6-sp MT and all wheel drive and I'll be there!!


----------



## sniperviperman (Aug 8, 2005)

new info here in europe. it will be shown at the 4'th of March at the carsallon in Geneve.
it will hold only turbo charged engines. the TSI and TDI ones. all stoc versions get 17" rims sport suspensions and ESP also the 7 speed DSG box will be an option. more info to come.


----------



## Cynic65 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (sniperviperman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniperviperman* »_new info here in europe. it will be shown at the 4'th of March at the carsallon in Geneve.
it will hold turbo charged engines. the TSI and TDI ones, as well as the new 3.2L VR6. all stock versions get 18" wheels, sport suspensions and ESP. The 7 speed DSG box, AWD, and 19" wheels will be options. more info to come.


There I fixed it so people would actually buy them...


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (Cynic65)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cynic65* »_

There I fixed it so people would actually buy them...


He had me at NEW INFO


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco ([email protected])*

I think the concerns of the head of VWoA about the new Scirocco cannibalizing GTI sales are justified _if_ VW does not make a sincere effort to make the car different from the GTI in a significant way. I think more than anything else, that is a major sticking point for most fans. If it's priced the same as a GTI, has the same engine, the same internals, similar options, and essentially similar performance, then what exactly is the point of it besides trying to capitalize on nostalgia? (Which, as evidenced by the opinions of several people in this post, it does not do particularly well.) The MKV GTI has won a tremendous amount of awards and accolades from all over, in some cases for multiple years in a row. It has already been proven many times over that it does well what it tries to do and is at the top of its class. 
I think the Scirocco should live up to its history and try to be a true sports coupe, as its genealogy clearly demonstrates, rather than a half-hearted attempt to re-skin a GTI. We already have a GTI we like. I don't see the point of throwing a different outer shell over it and giving it a new name.
Granted, details and specifics about the new Scirocco are few and there's no real way to tell for certain how different it will be from the GTI until the official unveiling, but if the head of VWoA is worried, I'm willing to bet it's a lot more similar to the GTI than they're letting on.
My hope is that it will be slightly more upmarket from the GTI (like the Eos) and will offer the option of the more powerful 3.2 litre V6 in order to differentiate it from its cousin. Since VW seems to be heading more towards the direction of offering a wide range of vehicles to cover a wider price range, this would increase VW's reach and offer something a little more powerful than the GTI without potentially altering the GTI's already impressive image. Perhaps it could be to the GTI what the Passat CC is trying to be to the standard Passat, a sportier cousin. One can only hope.


_Modified by randomkoreanguy at 1:51 AM 2-16-2008_


----------



## vrsexxy_GTI (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (randomkoreanguy)*

just give it the 3.6 and 4motion and sell it in the us as vw's only real sports car, that would'nt cannibalize the gti's sales at all.


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (wgriffiths2000)*

I think the whole Scirocco cannibalizing GTI sales hoop-la is BS. How much more different could the two be? Ones a straight fastback and the other is a committed family hatch. I


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco*

If the german teaser website is any indication, the new Scirocco will have a 2.0 TSI engine. Of course, there's debate as to what the so-called "2.0 TSI" engine really is, especially without specifics from VW. However, it should be noted that the Passat CC comes with what they are calling a "2.0 TSI" engine as the base engine offering for the North American version, and from what I can tell it's just what they're calling the normal 2.0T engine that currently is floating about the parts bin and is in many of the current generation VW's. It has the exact same 200 hp at 5100 rpm and 207 ft-lb of torque at 1800 rpm that the GTI engine has and is quoted with about the same gas mileage. The difference, then, between this car and the GTI will be purely cosmetic. 
If this is the best engine offering on the Scirocco, it's simply a slightly different exterior with completely identical internals. Jamie already stated it will share many components with the Golf/Eos. The only thing new sounds like it'll be the exterior and chassis. It seems any differences beyond the superficial ones will be minor. Sounds to me like it'll just be a third (or fourth) choice to add when picking between a Jetta, Golf, and GTI. Now if you want something _slightly_ sportier than the GTI, don't much like the GTI's styling and prefer something more aggressive, don't need four doors or the practicality of the huge cargo space, and you live in Europe, you can get a Scirocco.










_Modified by randomkoreanguy at 3:23 AM 2-20-2008_


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (PUMA4kicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PUMA4kicks* »_I think the whole Scirocco cannibalizing GTI sales hoop-la is BS. How much more different could the two be? Ones a straight fastback and the other is a committed family hatch. I

I think they're much closer then the Sciroccos and GTis of old. The Scirocco back then was a commited sports coupe fastback, and the GTI was a fast family car. They both kind of blur the lines now. But the new Scirocco resembles what I'd expect the Golf Mk6 to look like, more then a new Scirocco. Give it a true fastback, dammit!








People do seem to forget that the Scirocco and Corrado were kind of the same thing as this: mostly a parts-bin special, sharing most parts with the A-platform, and borrwing some B-platform parts. Basically, A-platform long, B-platform wide










_Modified by VDub2625 at 3:18 AM 2-20-2008_


----------



## 4LUGVDUB (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

I imagine this conversation took place when the Scirocco 1 showed up at the dealer in 74'. All the Karmann ghia guys called it an abomination and vowed they would be selling their vws for a Datsun 200 or a corona before they bought another VW.
For one, I would loved to see a retro Giugiaro studio inspired production model ,much unlike the first Concept photos and the Autoweek pics. Something In the same ilk as Detroit has been putting out.. but I will take it all the same and welcome all the fun and controversy ahead to move my favorite automaker forward..
Of all the Vws I have owned I have always used my 76' Scirocco as the measuring stick to all others.. none has measured up to the feeling I get just looking at it.. let alone driving it.

If someone can debunk this, then please do.. I have got that to good to be true feeling as soon as I read it.
Has there been any discussion on the below attached Autoweek article?
Found at least 4 other sources some Deustch, stating the same as them ? 

AUTOWEEK EXCERPT:
"Depicted in this series of computer-generated images, the new Scirocco goes into production in early 2008 and on sale in North America by the end of that year as a 2009 model. Information for the illustration was pried from VW’s Wolfsburg-based design studio. AutoWeek sources suggest prices for a base four-cylinder front-drive edition will start at E22,000, or nearly $28,000 and rise accordingly. The top model will have a 3.6-liter V6 and all-wheel drive."
http://www.autoweek.com/apps/p.../1024


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (4LUGVDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4LUGVDUB* »_If someone can debunk this, then please do.. I have got that to good to be true feeling as soon as I read it.

Ask and you shall receive. Look at the very bottom of that article:
_This article was last updated on: 06/14/06, 08:46 et _ 
That article pre-dates the unveiling of the IROC concept and the numerous rounds of "it's not coming to U.S./it's coming to U.S. after all/no, it's not/well, maybe it is".
Mike


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: (4LUGVDUB)*

The new Scirocco will have what the rear badge calls a "2.0 TSI" engine. What that means exactly, who knows. Technically the GTI's engine is the 2.0T FSI, but recent press releases and documents from VW (for other vehicles) seem to be swapping terminology and freely calling it the 2.0 TSI also. Until the official release announcement, this is based solely on the teaser website (a post or two below this one) which clearly shows a "2.0 TSI" badge. I'm inclined to believe it might be a new engine with new numbers, since two cars that aren't even in production yet are referred to as using it. (The Passat CC announcement said it will use a 2.0 TSI as the base engine somewhere, but the output numbers sound suspiciously close to the 2.0T FSI.) If all the rumors are true and they unveil it at Geneva, it'll only be another week of waiting before we find out for sure.








I owned a Scirocco briefly, before I had my first GTI and in retrospect, I have to admit the feel of it was different. It's hard to put my finger on it exactly, but it just felt ever so slightly more sporting, more aggressive, as it were. But things are very different now than they were then. I think the one thing VW lacks is a serious sports car of any sort, and if they re-introduce the Scirocco they should slot it into that niche, rather than re-hashing the GTI with a stylish retro shell and a new name, which is what will happen if it utilizes mostly existing Golf/GTI/Jetta/Eos parts (as has already been stated by Jamie). VW needs something like the 350Z: a car whose base price starts where the GTI leaves off (high upper 20's in price), is sportier, more aggressive, and more powerful in a _noticeable_ way. 
I really think that's partly why R32 sales seem sluggish this time around. The previous R32 was so much better than the MKIV GTI, it was a no brainer, but this new R32 hasn't been improved over the old one, whereas the new MKV GTI is significantly better in every possible way to the MKIV, making the price jump from one to the other less justifiable. Why throw almost $35k onto an R32 when the MKV GTI performs nearly as well? Granted, it's not as fast, and it lacks 4Motion/Haldex, but that aside the numbers favor the GTI in terms of cost/performance. If they don't differentiate the Scirocco from the GTI, it'll be the same story as the R32 here in America. In Europe I'm sure it'll be different, but that's a different market.


_Modified by randomkoreanguy at 11:31 PM 2-23-2008_


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (4LUGVDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4LUGVDUB* »_
Has there been any discussion on the below attached Autoweek article?
Found at least 4 other sources some Deustch, stating the same as them ? 

AUTOWEEK EXCERPT:
"Depicted in this series of computer-generated images, the new Scirocco goes into production in early 2008 and on sale in North America by the end of that year as a 2009 model. Information for the illustration was pried from VW’s Wolfsburg-based design studio. AutoWeek sources suggest prices for a base four-cylinder front-drive edition will start at E22,000, or nearly $28,000 and rise accordingly. The top model will have a 3.6-liter V6 and all-wheel drive."
http://www.autoweek.com/apps/p.../1024

Did you see how old that article is? It's WAY out of date (by 2 yrs) and most newer data suggests we won't get the iroc.


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PUMA4kicks* »_I think the whole Scirocco cannibalizing GTI sales hoop-la is BS. How much more different could the two be? Ones a straight fastback and the other is a committed family hatch. I









The IROC is a straight *square back*and the GTI is a committed family hatch.
The new Iroc shape is not a fast back at all.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (vw53a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw53a* »_










UM I dont like the rear as much as I like the front. But I hope to sweet baby jesus they dont use the clear targa style roof


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (vw53a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw53a* »_










<-----Sexy on the left... not so much on the right --->
-Raffi


----------



## GolfGuy2003 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (EUROROC)*

http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html
microsite


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (GolfGuy2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfGuy2003* »_http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html
microsite

Does the site work yet? We all tried to log in last week and it just crashed. So I bet we all get spam now and we don't even get to see if VW used liposuction the IROC's fat tail.


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (randomkoreanguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randomkoreanguy* »_
I really think that's partly why R32 sales seem sluggish this time around. The previous R32 was so much better than the MKIV GTI, it was a no brainer, but this new R32 hasn't been improved over the old one, whereas the new MKV GTI is significantly better in every possible way to the MKIV, making the price jump from one to the other less justifiable. Why throw almost $35k onto an R32 when the MKV GTI performs nearly as well? Granted, it's not as fast, and it lacks 4Motion/Haldex, but that aside the numbers favor the GTI in terms of cost/performance. If they don't differentiate the Scirocco from the GTI, it'll be the same story as the R32 here in America. In Europe I'm sure it'll be different, but that's a different market.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Why does VWoA think the IROC will take sales from the GTI? What VWoA does not want is to sit on more minivan inventory that does not move. Jetta and Passat are the pigs that VWoA wants.








The big problem with the R32 is that it is not as good as the STI and or older EVO at attracting the enthuses market. The MK5 GTi / R32 is over weight and expensive. The MK5 looks like a minivan not a sports car or rally car. Why pay more for a chrome nose and more moving parts on your minivan? The MK5 / R32 is not impressive looking. The new scIROCco is more of the same minivan style but it is not as tall.



_Modified by vw53a at 9:38 AM 2-26-2008_


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (GolfGuy2003)*

http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html
Oh no... I just saw it... 
Part of me just died.
-Raffi


----------



## ylwghost (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (EUROROC)*

I guess this means the tag "IROC" is done - "Scirocco" will be back!
(At least in name)

http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html

I hope that is not just a fancy new badge for the 2.0T FSI. (..word is that, it is)


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (ylwghost)*

Ok, so IROC, Si... any other copyrights we wish to violate today?


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Ok, so IROC, Si... any other copyrights we wish to violate today?

















None that I can think of...
-Raffi


----------



## gti_fanatiker (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (EUROROC)*

here it is, the first official photo of the new scirocco.


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: (gti_fanatiker)*

Hm. Interesting look to it. I have to say, though, it's less distinctive than the IROC concept vehicle. The concept was pretty loud in its styling and forced people to take notice (even if opinions were mixed). This is much more subdued. I have to admit, though, that I like the fact that they're straying a bit from the idea of a 'uniform brand-wide styling standard' that's become so popular lately. The notion of having a fixed set of styling designs that are the same on every single car you make never struck me as a great idea from an asthetic standpoint (though it makes sense from a marketing standpoint). It does look lower and more aggressive than the GTI, though it remains to be seen if it has performance numbers to back that up. If it doesn't, then I'm still not so sure I see the point of it. Either way, it's a bold move and I have to give them credit for that, at least. You gotta figure, if they keep trying daring things along this line of thinking, hopefully they'll produce something appealing and sporty someday.








Oh, and here's the back:








(Edit: Added image of the back. )


_Modified by randomkoreanguy at 4:03 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (gti_fanatiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_fanatiker* »_









Can't say I'm a supporter but since they closed it's mouth I can now say that I'm 100% repulsed... anymore.
-Raffi
So how is this any more distinctive than a squished Golf???


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (EUROROC)*

















*ITS A:*
*GOLFCCO * or *SCIGOLF* or *IROLF* or *ROCLF* 










































































































VW needs to make a NON GOLF VERSION!


----------



## sniperviperman (Aug 8, 2005)

I saw the 1'st pictures here in europe too. I am very very very dissapointed about the look. there where the concept had the mufflers both sides inside the bumper, now you have some fartcan on the lower left. the rims are not the same. the spoiler is smaller and not to mention, the great front is just a silly bumper. I was a great fan of the concept, but this? not in a million years I will buy one.


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (vw53a)*

Take one of these








And a Panini press (Italian reference for Germtaian mk1 owners)








And you get one of these








Ain't math wonderful!
-Raffi


----------



## DRIVEN 1323 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (EUROROC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EUROROC* »_Take one of these








And a Panini press (Italian reference for Germtaian mk1 owners)








And you get one of these








Ain't math wonderful!
-Raffi


After the MK4's VW gets a http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif on styling


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (DRIVEN 1323)*

Face and Ass counts.


----------



## scirocco s (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re:*

Hmmm- At first I was pissed that the US is prolly not getting the new scirocco. But after seeing this, this... I don't know that THIS is! Where is my fastback? I'd be happier with a corrado II, (that said I love the corrado), But this is no where near any scirocco I've ever seen. Over all its ok, but don't call it a scirocco. Gives me more reason to justify my wanting an M5. I'll get my scirocco hard on with my '81.


----------



## RayChuang (Feb 10, 2001)

*Re: Re: (scirocco s)*

The shape of the new Scirocco screams "why bother in the first place." Especially since the current Mk. V GTI has pretty much the same performance and handling with the Turbo 2.0 FSI engine. At least the Audi S3 justifies its existance by bumping up the power to 230 ps compared to 200 ps for engine found on the A3.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (RayChuang)*

I found the Scirocco... Cadillac stole it!
















With a few minor tweaks... squaring off the rear roof/window area, VW-style tail lamps, and a hatch, this could so be it.


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

Blah. I'm kinda glad VW isn't bringing it to the US.


----------



## DRIVEN 1323 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (Mash)*

X2 Don't bring it.


----------



## RayChuang (Feb 10, 2001)

*Re: (Mash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mash* »_Blah. I'm kinda glad VW isn't bringing it to the US.

I'd rather take the current GTI, put in the interior of the new Scirocco, and upgrade the suspension and tires to create a limited-production _Wolfsburg Edition_ GTI. It'll be pretty much the same car as the new Scirocco in terms of driving dynamics.


----------



## jaxmini (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (RayChuang)*

I just saw an article on Edmunds.com saying the Scirocco won't be brought here because of the weak U.S. dollar. I would have traded my GTI for one immediately. Sorry no one else likes the style but I like it.


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (jaxmini)*

Don't apologize for having an opinion. Far too many women do this.


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (jaxmini)*

They did a lousy job from concept to reality...















From this:








to








and 








to








Europe can keep it!! %$#%$#%$#








I was soooo looking forward to buying one... 
I can live with that ass.... wheels can be changed... but that front end... why did they have to deviate from the concept???










_Modified by wachuko at 2:22 PM 3-6-2008_


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (wachuko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wachuko* »_They did a lousy job from concept to reality...
















You really think so? The grille changed (for the better, IMHO), that's about all I can tell.


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
You really think so? The grille changed (for the better, IMHO), that's about all I can tell.

You are right... everything but the front grill (and the exhaust outlets) is true to the concept... 
I just don't like the change of the concept's front grill to the production bumper...











_Modified by wachuko at 2:55 PM 3-6-2008_


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (wachuko)*

how about a total change over, introducing the US Spec "Sciraddo"!


----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (jaegervw2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaegervw2* »_how about a total change over, introducing the US Spec "Sciraddo"!

















If VW can make a Coupe and give a Scirocco / Corrado name to it that would be great. VW is too scared to do that. Just like the RX7 to RX8 that now has 4 doors and a back seat all coupes are endangered risks to car companies. If VW would at least change the name like the RX8 that would make me happy.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (vw53a)*

The weird window bump reminds me of the Hyundai concept. And the haunches are a bit "bubbly" (don't want them too smooth like the Crossfire though!), but other then that, that concept is perfect


----------



## vwfly (Mar 17, 2003)

*New Scirocco*

I think everyones pissing over a bunch of spilt milk








Wake up and smell 2008!!! My first VW was an 80 Scirocco and I absolutely loved that car, I loved the 90 Corrado that replaced it!!!!! Let's think back to when the Corrado replaced the Scirocco shall we. A history lesson to those whom might have forgotten!
"Oh, it's just a rebadged Scirocco!" So there it was, god forbid the forums were going crazy over "How in the world could VW kill off the Scirocco!!" Everyone said, "Oh the Corrado, is just a squished down GTI", thats how VW was positioning it. Truth be told, VW was trying to break into a new concept the Scirocco could not do, give VW a performance minded vehicle. We knew they had a "Hot Hatch" but it wasn't sexy by a common mans eye. I remember seeing all the wiz bang pyrotechnics VW was trying to use to convince people they had built a true "pure" sports car. "It's build on it's own platform" they said. Has an "active" spoiler for more down force. blah, blah, blah.... In the end VW killed off a car that could have evolved from the Scirocco/Corrado time and really built something cool. Truth be told, VW just couldn't keep the prices inline with it's competition but more importantly it kept having to restrain itself from god forbid, making a faster, sexy, more pure sports car then the GTI! From what I read they are about to do it again!!! 
I think this New Scirocco is what I could picture an evolved Scirocco by modern day standards to be. I like the ideas they claim to have in the car and I believe if they do an R32-R36 variant they could have a big hit on their hands..... I'd be the first person standing outside the dealership to sign up for one.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco (vwfly)*

I would say the death of the Corrado has to do more with the death of the inexpensive/midrange coupe market in general in the early 90s more then anything. But that's a story for another thread.


----------



## vwfly (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_I would say the death of the Corrado has to do more with the death of the inexpensive/midrange coupe market in general in the early 90s more then anything. But that's a story for another thread.

I agree! What caused this? Well, It didn't help that the Eagle Talon was between $3K and $5K cheaper and blew the doors off the Corrado, especially the AWD model!! SO much for VW's marketing of a "Pure" sports car. Don't forget the Integra and the overall fact it was heads and tails more reliable and again cheaper!! Don't get me wrong, I loved my 90 Corrado and wouldn't have traded it for those others but I partially loved it because it replaced a car I loved before it......the Scirocco!!!
OK, I'll leave this to another thread..... Still, This Scirocco is exactly what VW needs plus we know it can handle an AWD system simple by the fact that Audi has been showing off photo's of a car they kept referring to as a "Shooting Brake Concept" for almost a year. It's innocence this same car rebadged??!!








I'm both hopeful and confident that this will make it to the states and be equipped later with an AWD variant!!!







It's going to be sick, and I'm going to have one!!!!!!


----------



## jaxmini (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: New Scirocco (vwfly)*

I'm with you vwfly. If the new scirocco looked like the previous model everyone would say it was dated and why didn't VW try something different. Even the MINI and Beetle (both the big reasons for the retro craze) aren't exactly the same as the previous models. In fact they are much better. Keep in mind that new models have to meet completely diffent safety, emmisions and quality standards to be sold and still competitive in the market place. Sadly, I think the US economy has to take a turn for the better before we see this car here. I hope I'm wrong but I can only imagine what people would say if the new Scirocco cost $40,000 because of the weak dollar.








If they do bring it I will buy it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## vwfly (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco (jaxmini)*


_Quote »_ If they do bring it I will buy it. Fingers crossed.

ME TOO!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vwfly at 2:30 PM 3-8-2008_


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (jaegervw2)*

Now that is x10 better then anything I have seen from VW in over 20 years! Bring that to daddy. I would pay 400 a month for that monster! Especially after the APR stage 2 chip I will be throwing on there!


_Quote, originally posted by *jaegervw2* »_


----------



## ravenfan (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (3rdtry)*

If VW does bring this over here then I will be buying it the day it is available! This is prolly one of the sexiest cars I've seen. definitely sexier then anything else VW offers.


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (EUROROC)*

Ass end looks too much like HONDA for my tastes. I think I'll buy another 16V instead.


----------



## onlyG60 (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (Chris16vRocco)*

The Corrado and the Scirocco were both sport Hatchbacks, not coupes.


----------



## onlyG60 (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (onlyG60)*

I will also buy one the day it comes available. I think it's HOT!!! I never cared for the new Jetts's or GTI's (sorry for those of you who like them) and, in fact, had thought about getting a BMW because I just couldn't buy the "grown up" Jetta or the "civic" GTI. But this new car, whatever they will call it, I am in!!!


----------



## HighGs (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: (gti_fanatiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_fanatiker* »_here it is, the first official photo of the new scirocco. 









Any news on the glass roof shown on the IROC. Is it panorama or a big sunroof like the EOS? I didn't see anything about it in VW's press release and it wasn't on either of the Geneva cars.


_Modified by tbrodie at 5:37 PM 3-9-2008_


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco (onlyG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onlyG60* »_The Corrado and the Scirocco were both sport Hatchbacks, not coupes.

Fastbacks. Hatchbacks have a wagon-like relatively vertical rear. Fastbacks have a much more raked rear window.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_Now that is x10 better then anything I have seen from VW in over 20 years!



Haha, I completly agree with you. IMO the only vechicle produced by VW in the last 20 years that I really liked was the 337( and the Corrado). Sadly they are few and far between, so I may never get the chance to own one. I just hope that VW strives to take a more aggressive approach in the future. Instead now being a follower in the US, as compaired to other imports, they should find that passion for true cars as seen from the VW of the past. The Scirocco is a step in the right direction for VW. However, not bringing it to the states is a shame. Why not ship a limited amount over to atleast test the waters. What harm whould it do to send 1000 Scirocco's over here?


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (Shawna)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawna* »_
What harm whould it do to send 1000 Scirocco's over here? 

Because it costs thousands, if not millions of dollars to bring a new car over here. Look how expensive the R32 is! 1000 new "rocco's" would be cost prohibitive.


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (wachuko)*

Hi,
look after my personal Iroc/Scirocco3 changes here

http://www.sciroccokartei.de/html/genf/index4.html


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccokartei)*

Do you have an "english switch" on your web site?


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: New Scirocco (vwfly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwfly* »_Wake up and smell 2008!!! My first VW was an 80 Scirocco and I absolutely loved that car, I loved the 90 Corrado that replaced it!!!!! Let's think back to when the Corrado replaced the Scirocco shall we. A history lesson to those whom might have forgotten!

The Corrado replaced the Scirocco in this country... the two models where both offered side by side in Europe. The Scirocco was discontinued in 1992


_Quote, originally posted by *vwfly* »_"Oh, it's just a rebadged Scirocco!" 

It was... the original plan, as I understand it, was for this model to replace the Scirocco but sales were still strong and VW could not sell both with the same name hense the new name Corrado. For the US market it would cost too much to bring both in so they dropped the Scirocco.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwfly* »_So there it was, god forbid the forums were going crazy over "How in the world could VW kill off the Scirocco!!" Everyone said, "Oh the Corrado, is just a squished down GTI", thats how VW was positioning it. Truth be told, VW was trying to break into a new concept the Scirocco could not do, give VW a performance minded vehicle. We knew they had a "Hot Hatch" but it wasn't sexy by a common mans eye. I remember seeing all the wiz bang pyrotechnics VW was trying to use to convince people they had built a true "pure" sports car. "It's build on it's own platform" they said. Has an "active" spoiler for more down force. blah, blah, blah.... In the end VW killed off a car that could have evolved from the Scirocco/Corrado time and really built something cool. Truth be told, VW just couldn't keep the prices inline with it's competition but more importantly it kept having to restrain itself from god forbid, making a faster, sexy, more pure sports car then the GTI! From what I read they are about to do it again!!! 

"Everybody"? not me... I like the Corrado and think it made a fine next gen Scirocco... look at it. It's an evolution of its predecessor . Same basic shape but more modern. Granted it had issues and a lack of support since many in the US blamed it for the discontinued importation of the Scirocco but what are you going to do. My belief is that if the Corrado was badge Scirocco in the US it would have sold a lot better and more loved.


_Quote, originally posted by *vwfly* »_I think this New Scirocco is what I could picture an evolved Scirocco by modern day standards to be. I like the ideas they claim to have in the car and I believe if they do an R32-R36 variant they could have a big hit on their hands..... I'd be the first person standing outside the dealership to sign up for one.

IMHO you are completely wrong... there is no evolution here just re-use. There is nothing in the "New" Scirocco that reminds me of the mkI or mkII... it's modern, I'll give you that, but it's a modern new model. 
Look at the New Mini... it's far from being a Mini in every possible way (it's huge in comparison) but if you show it to some one who owned one years ago he/she will have warm thoughts of driving their little car fast when they were younger. Look at the new Beetle... I'm not an air cooled guy but when I see one I remember Concept 1 and how my reaction was "Wow, that's what a new modern beetle would look like"... The American manufacturers are doing it too... 
What I'm saying is that this abomination is an insult to the name... call it anything else and I think it will get a warmer reception. What I think is going to happen is that if VW brings it to the US many of the reviews are going to be positive for it's performance but negative as compared to the originals and eventually it will tank due to poor sales. (fingers crossed).
-Raffi


_Modified by EUROROC at 12:56 PM 3-10-2008_


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco (EUROROC)*

I see that many folks have opinions about car body names and the Scirocco's history. I offer this detailed document as a point of reference. 
I have traveled the US and Europe attending many VW related events. I own three Scirocco at this time.Two of my Sciroccos are race cars and one is a street driver. I have had many others. I worked for a car design studio in the 1980's doing market research and conceptual car styling. On a regular basis people who are very involved with cars talk to me about the New Scirocco's design and ask me what is going on with it. I know the people that were used to do the marker research for the new Scirocco project. 
I personally have talked to the builders and the development and tooling engineers that worked on the Karmann Ghia, Scirocco MK1, Scirocco MK2 and Corrado. They know Giugiaro and they know cars. I have recorded interviews of Giugiaro discussing the design of the MK1s. According to the real car guys the type 53 (Scirocco) platform is a Karmann coupe. The type 17 (Golf) platform is a hatch back (FWD sedan with the trunk removed). The Golf was designed as a 4 door and a 3 door hatch back. The Scirocco is a 3 door coupe. The Scirocco's roof is shorter and the rear glass is longer making it a coupe. Giugiaro attempted to make the Golf's windshield less upright (more like the Scirocco that was designed first) but the US required it to be more upright for certification.
The MK1 Golf and MK1 Scirocco have family styling, This is because Giugiaro was given the design responsibility for both cars and VW agreed that Giugiaro 's work was not to be altered or questioned. Karmann did make several changes to the MK1 Scirocco however. The Scirocco was the first A1 and Karmann's tool makers worked with Giugiaro directly on the Scirocco and many other projects including the Ace series for Audi and BMW. The Scirocco's tail is an example of a change that Karmann made. VW wanted the Scirocco to have a tail spoiler that Giugiaro did not include in the design. VW started drawing up some tack on spoilers and Will Schwebe of Karmann built a full size hatch with the small spoiler and reverse bend on the surface that the badges sit on and he presented to VW. The change was incorporated into the MK1 Scirocco. 
. 
If you want to say that the Scirocco is squashed I can see how you may think that but the Scirocco is a coupe and its design language stems from work that Giugiaro did for Maserati. A true squashed Golf would have a longer roof and a short hatch like the new Scirocco. Ask the people who designed the cars.
The MK2 Scirocco is a stretched A1 and it has BMW styling. The original design inspiration for the MK2 Scirocco came from a study that was done by Giugiaro / Karmann for BMW. The newly formed VW design used the BMW style against Giugiaro's wishes. So I say the Scirocco 2 is in no way a squashed Golf. The Scirocco MK2 design is confusing 
VW wanted to rebuild it self and started an in-house design team headed up by Herbert Schafer. VW wanted to move the brand up scale and distance them selves from the Bug and the hard times of the shift to the Audi water cooled cars. The Scirocco MK1 felt inexpensive. The Scirocco 1 was known internally at VW as a Type 53, the Scirocco 2 was known as a Type 53b. 
Two basic requirements applied to the re-design: a more aerodynamic body as well as more room for passengers and luggage. The work for the Scirocco 2 began at the end of 1976, and in the middle of 1977 several larger models were put together. 
GG was fond of the MK1 and wanted the MK2 to look more like the MK1 Scirocco because the MK1 was a new classic. GG had been consulting with VW on face lifts. Herbert Schafer wanted the GG designed Karmann-BMW's "Asso di Quadri" design for his own. (the BMW design was a GG study that predates the Isusu) The contest began. VW had 5 short-listed proposals for the Mk2 Scirocco from different designers both in-house and out. Giugaro submitted 2 that looked like the MK1 with some updates and VW design led by Herbert Schafer submitted 3 that looked more like the Corrado and the MK2 Scirocco. Other designers like the highly individualistic Italian/Swiss/Polish designer Luigi Colani submitted designs, but they didn't make the cut. As Mr. Herbert Schafer recalls (director of VW Design) the "Product Strategie Kommission" (PSK) made the decision to go with the MK2 design on strictly objective grounds. Prof. Fiala was the chairman of the PSK and responsible for selecting all five short listed design studies. To make the pick of the crop democratic, all designs were painted the same color and finished to the same standards, and the committee at VW responsible for picking the Mk2 were not told who was responsible for each design. The chosen design looked much like the MK2 production car and BMW/Ace however VW had to call in Giugaro to re-pen the proportions on VW's design. You can say that GG designed the BMW and VW took the design and changed it and then made GG fix the design and then VW's Herbert Schafer would finish it. 
The new design was to be a VW design with fixed proportions on paper by Giugiaro and would have improved aerodynamics, reduced lift, and more head room at the rear. The VW design would employ the best use of interior space for both luggage and passengers and attractive styling, while having to work with the constraints of the A1 chassis.
The MK2 is built on top of the same A1 chassis as the 1981 MK1 Scirocco. You can see the extensions in the trunk floor in the 1982 Scirocco. The body was extended to make the MK2 6.5 longer than the MK1 and the luggage capacity was increased by 20%. The headroom was increased by 0.4 up front and 0.7 in the rear. The Scirocco's 2+2 coachwork is lower and sportier than the other cars in VW's lineup. Volkswagen is the owner of one of Europe's largest wind tunnels and is justifiably proud of their results in aerodynamic research. The Scirocco is one of the stars of that research. The early Scirocco MK1 versions offered distinct advantages over the MK1 Golfs through a smaller frontal area (in most part from the lower roof line), but the second generation Scirocco is the result of much fine-tuning in the wind tunnel. Despite a longer length and improved interior headroom, the extensive use of the wind tunnel in the design process allowed VW to improve the Cd figure from 0.42 on the Scirocco 1 to 0.38 on the Scirocco 2. 
Giugiaro’s rejected versions of the Scirocco MK2 were much more in keeping with the design direction set for VWs product catalog and looked more like the MK1 Scirocco. The Asso di Quadri has BMW styling and so does the MK2 Scirocco. The MK2 Scirocco is a misfit in the visual language of VW set by Giugiaro. This is why the rejected Giugiaro designs for the MK2 Scirocco look nothing like the Ace BMW or Ace Isuzu but did look like the MK1 Scirocco and all the other VWs. It was VW that choose the BMW design as the pattern to become the MK2.
So what about the 3rd Scirocco? The third Scirocco is the Corrado. It is true, the Corrado is a Scirocco by design but the name was changed because the car was too expensive for the market. When Wolsburg saw the Scirocco 3's cost over run a call was made to Karmann and they were told to make the final set of tooling for the MK2 Scirocco (production 88-92).The MK2 Scirocco was to be discontinued when the Scirocco 3 (Corrado) was released. The MK2 Scirocco continued up to 1992 and was built at Karmann as the Corrado was in production. The US lost the Scirocco MK2 for good in 89 (88 was the last model year) US Scirocco sales were slow in 88 with news of the Corrado. The MK2 16V was expensive in Europe.The Scirocco MK2 1998-92 models were reduced to just the GTII and Scala (both with low compression motors) for sale in Europe till about the same time the VR6 Corrado came out. 
The Corrado (MK3 Scirocco) was styled in house at VW design under the direction of Herbert Schafer. The Corrado body was tooled and developed by Karmann as part of VW's A2 chassis development that included the B3 Passat. The G60 Corrado had improved interior trim, fit and ride comfort over the MK2 Scirocco. The 88 Corrado 16V was slower than the MK2 Scirocco 16V so VW had to drop the Scirocco MK2 16V to help sell the Corrado. The Corrado G60 8V configuration had great potential but the extra weight of the chassis hurt the car's cornering transitions and 0-60 acceleration. The Corrado was late getting the VR6 but that made the car more interesting to US customers. 
The Corrado was the transition between the A1, A2 and the Corrado even had some of the A3 chassis and some B3 mixed in. The Corrado was VWs new 90's direction and the end of the Rabbit A1 past. Note the Karmann built A1 Cabi was built till 1993. 
The MK1, MK2 and MK3 Sciroccos were not well supported by VW Wolfsburg, partly because the 53s were low production cars but mostly because they were Karmann cars with VW motors. Wolfsburg keeps a close eye on the Golf because that is the high production car that is made in many factories world wide. All of the Sciroccos were both developed and built in a non VW factory known for first class tooling and convertibles. If you visit VW's headquarters in Wolfsburg you will find little information, pictures or Scirocco cars on the complex. You may ask why VW made the New Scirocco look more like a Golf and it just may be because VW is know for hatch backs, not sports cars, not sedans (other than the Passat/ Jetta is a very poor seller in Europe). I think that VW had major management problems over the last 5 years and the New Scirocco project slipped though when the rest of the company was under investigation for losing money on the GOLF MK5 assembly line. 
I have way more information on the Corrado design development but I know that most Vortex folks can't make through a post that has any content. 










_Modified by Doug T at 11:43 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: New Scirocco (DriversFound.com)*

And as he said, it was the ORIGINAL plan for the Corrado to replace the Scirocco... but the brochure you've posted shows they obviously didn't stick to that plan







He said in the post that they were sold side by side until 1992.
EDIT or were you trying to provide proof to what he said? haha, I'm slow.


_Modified by VDub2625 at 11:43 PM 3-10-2008_


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (Colamjam)*

I am working on it:
Here is the english version from the 1st site (welcome):
"Hello Scirocco and Corrado drivers,
The Register has changed. After 6 years of my own hard work entering and publishing each of the 1600 entries the work is complete. The Register has a database and every user is responsible for their own entry.
The new login for old entries works as follows:
Your email address used in your entry is of great importance. Click the button REGISTER NOW. Enter your data. Once the registration is complete you'll receive an email in which you will have to confirm your registration. Only then can you log in.
During registration (or the first login) all vehicles entered by a user will be assigned to that user. This works through the email identifier. For this purpose you must enter the same email address during login which you have originally provided to the Register. Because you have to confirm the registration by email, you have then also confirmed your email address. This ensures that only the right Sciroccos end up in a user's profile. At a later date you can using the management tool modify your data, club, HP, VIN, attach a picture of your Scirocco, etc. 
There is folder for uploading your picture. The picture will automatically receive a red marker. The text is generated dynamically. "Sciroccokartei.de Kartei 2:513" This marker would, for example, mean Register #2 (because of the 53b), and number 513 denotes the entry number in Register #2. The numbers have changed slightly because some of the old numbers were used twice. All entries have now been correctly renumbered.
Another scenario: A Scirocco without an email address, or where the user has changed their email address. Such a user may use a new email address, and re-register their Scirocco using their new email address. Vehicles affected by this will unfortunately remain orphan entries.
Following the tests I hope that everything will work as intended, and I'm open to suggestions for improvement (info(a)sciroccokartei.de)! US and International entries are encouraged ...
Regards Webmaster Gregor
http://www.sciroccokartei.de/html/db/index.php


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (Colamjam)*

Scirocco Dates:
(re: 0) 
Model:
For example: L, S, LS, TS, CL, GL, GTX, GT, GT2, GT2 16V, GTI, GLI, GTS, Scala, Whitecat, VR6, G60, 16V... 
(re: 1) 
53=Scirocco I, 53b=Scirocco II, 53i=Corrado
(re: 2) 
Vehicle Identification Number (VIN) 
(re: 3) 
The original VW colour code or colour name, e.g. L90E or white
(re: 4) 
Production year 
(re: 5) 
Engine power in HP. 
(re: 6) 
Mileage reading at the point of time of the database entry. 
(re: 7) 
Condition:
1 = Immaculate condition. No deficiencies in any technical aspect, appearance and vehicle history (originality). Vehicle is in impeccable top condition. As new (or better). Very rare!

2 = Good condition, original or professionally restored. No deficiencies but some minor signs of use. No missing or additional attached parts.
3 = Used condition. Normal signs of use over the years. Small deficiencies, completely drivable. No rust holes. No immediate work necessary. Not nice but usable.
4 = Worn condition, possibly partly restored. Only partially fit for driving. Immediate work necessary. Small to medium size rust holes. Some parts may be missing or broken. But relatively easy to restore/repair.
5 = Condition requiring restoration. Not drivable. Badly restored or partly or completely disassembled. Requiring larger amounts of money, but still possible. Missing parts.
(re: 8) 
Accessories include standard equipment such as:
(Vck) Square headlamps
(SD) Metal roof
(OR) Original radio
(SP) Spoiler set
(ALU) Alloy wheels
(NL) Fog lights
(RA) right side mirror 
(SHD) Metal sunroof
(HS) Rear washer/wiper
(S) Sports steering wheel
(GD) Glass sunroof
(AHK) Towbar
(Klima) Air-conditioner
(ATM) Replacement engine
(Easp) Electr. mirrors
(EFH) Electr. windows
(ZV) Central locking
(leder) Leather interior

(Servo) Power steering

(Tempo) Cruise control
(ÜB) Rollbar
(RL) Right hand drive
(US) US-version etc. 
(re: 9) 
Other entries, stories, etc. about the vehicle. 
I HOPE YOU WILL REGISTER


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: New Scirocco (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_I see that many folks have opinions about car body names and the Scirocco's history. I offer this detailed document as a point of reference. 

Thank you very much! Very illuminating. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_I know the people that were used to do the market research for the new Scirocco project. 

Wow, so you've got the "inside scoop" on what they were aiming for and why, eh?

_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_A true squashed Golf would have a longer roof and a short hatch like the new Scirocco. Ask the people who designed the cars.

It has been my personal theory that when they were developed the Shooting Brake design concept, they were aiming for a middle-of-the-road shape that was "enough of a hatchback" to appeal to the Europeans, yet "not _really_ a hatchback" enough to appeal to Americans. Was this a design goal? To make a single shape that could appeal to both markets (one that favors hatchbacks, versus one that does not)?

_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_The MK2 Scirocco is a misfit in the visual language of VW set by Giugiaro. This is why the rejected Giugiaro designs for the MK2 Scirocco look nothing like the Ace BMW or Ace Isuzu but did look like the MK1 Scirocco and all the other VWs. It was VW that choose the BMW design as the pattern to become the MK2.

I've always thought the Mk2 didn't quite follow in the Mk1's visual footsteps--and now I know why. Thank you! (Of course, that doesn't prevent me from liking the Mk2 in any way...)

_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_The MK1, MK2 and MK3 Sciroccos were not well supported by VW Wolfsburg, partly because the 53s were low production cars but mostly because they were Karmann cars with VW motors. Wolfsburg keeps a close eye on the Golf because that is the high production car that is made in many factories world wide. All of the Sciroccos were both developed and built in a non VW factory known for first class tooling and convertibles. If you visit VW's headquarters in Wolfsburg you will find little information, pictures or Scirocco cars on the complex. You may ask why VW made the New Scirocco look more like a Golf and it just may be because VW is know for hatch backs, not sports cars, not sedans (other than the Passat/ Jetta is a very poor seller in Europe). 

That explains a lot of things, and I believe your conclusions are spot-on.
Mike


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (Shawna)*

here's 2 more angles on the same style design. not completely happy with the rear just yet, but I'll tweek it again later.
I'm just having fun, but I do respect the designers and I would just love to see a "Sciraddo" come out of Wolfsberg soon to put VW back into the sportscar arena. here's my 350Z Killer










































_Modified by jaegervw2 at 11:07 AM 3-11-2008_


----------



## vdubdr (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (jaegervw2)*

"Sciraddo" LOL


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (jaegervw2)*

You Photoshopped all of those?








I love the curved glass and Scirocco logo detailing on the back!


----------



## VR1POWER (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: New Scirocco (Doug T)*

Man, I can see that you are very knowledgeable about the Scirocco. That is awesome, I to have had many of these cars, I started with a 77 and worked up to a 87 16v and then, I moved to a Vr6 Corrado. I am really intrested in any information that you may have other than what is posted. If you wouldn't mind sending me what you have I would love to take a look at it. Thanks for your time!


----------



## 84_GTI_child (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: New Scirocco (VR1POWER)*

hey, just thought id post a vw concept pic (or photoshop by someone non vw) of a golf, im guessing, that has that new vw front end (scirocco look) 
i found this in another thread on vortex, unsure of the original source... and this is the only resolution pic i have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84_GTI_child (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: New Scirocco (84_GTI_child)*

v dub must like this front end...


----------



## zero9nine (Feb 13, 2000)

VW will be racing the new Scirrocco at the Ring:
http://auto-racing.speedtv.com...gring/


----------



## xcutioner (Sep 9, 2002)

Could somebody make a photoshop to show how the new scirocco would look like in black?
Here is e.g. a good picture:
http://www.golf5gt.com/userpix...2.jpg 


_Modified by xcutioner at 3:12 PM 5-12-2008_


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (xcutioner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xcutioner* »_Could somebody make a photoshop to show how the new scirocco would look like in black?

There you go buddy...








I think your on to something... I don't think it's ever looked better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Raffi
Here's a puzzle for you...
A man is dressed in black. black shoes, socks, trousers, jumper, gloves and a balaclava covering his face. He is walking down a street with all the street lamps off. A black car turns the corner and speeds towards him with its lights off, but it somehow manages to brake in time.
How did the driver see the man in time?


----------



## pdx650 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (EUROROC)*

The rear quarter panels remind me a lot of the Corrado.


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

wow that last photoshop sure does look enticing. i just spent the last 20 minutes watching youtube footage of the car and i gotta say, if they ever DO send it over here, i will have to buy one, i'd like to know 3 years in advance though so i can start saving. lol.


----------



## HighGs (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: New Scirocco (84_GTI_child)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84_GTI_child* »_v dub must like this front end...








This makes it easy to see what the Eos might look like if they were to graft a MKVI front end on to it the way that they updated the front end on the MKII Cabrio when the MK VI came out. For an open car, the Eos would stll be the way to go, especially with the sunroof.
But ... I think I've now officially ventured off topic.


_Modified by HighGs at 2:27 PM 6-13-2008_


----------



## sciroccoboy16v (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: (jaegervw2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaegervw2* »_



































This is what this car should have looked like to begin with
I truly admire what you have done here
I wish VW could see what this car should have been


----------



## CSlowR32 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Current News on the "New" Scirocco ([email protected])*

If VWoA does not bring the Scirocco into the US we will have no choice but to go elsewhere for our sporty coupes - Build Scirocco's in VW's new USA factory. To hit their sales number projections VW will need another halo car. While they are at it, they should also bring in the new Polos. I have a three year lease on the R32 and if all VW wants to sell is 4-door sedans, my next car will not be a VW.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 6, 2008)

VW really needs to bring it over here. I think it's the best looking car they've designed in a while. I'd have mine in Candy White or Rising Blue please!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (EUROROC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EUROROC* »_
Here's a puzzle for you...
A man is dressed in black. black shoes, socks, trousers, jumper, gloves and a balaclava covering his face. He is walking down a street with all the street lamps off. A black car turns the corner and speeds towards him with its lights off, but it somehow manages to brake in time.
How did the driver see the man in time?

He saw him because it's daylight, and considering how he is described, it would be pretty hard not to see this nut.


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (jaegervw2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaegervw2* »_










If it actually looked like that, I'd buy five of them.


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (nachtmusik)*

x2
i´ll gonna buy one anway, i am just so extremely unhappy that they dont offer beige leather








they say the target group are young males between 25-45 but the brown leather looks like for 80 year old ppl.
black is boring.


----------



## A2JettaGLI18 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: (nachtmusik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nachtmusik* »_
If it actually looked like that, I'd buy five of them.

No Kidding. That car is amazing. SO AGGRESSIVE


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: New Scirocco (84_GTI_child)*

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...63751
I wish the mk6 looked like this bad boy. I love the small headlights.


----------



## Polo_driver (Sep 25, 2008)

My God this looks good!
You should post this to VW to show how real Scirocco should look like.
I've posted this on our local forum and everybody were amazed!










_Modified by Polo_driver at 2:27 PM 9-25-2008_


----------



## design9r (Aug 31, 2005)

has anyone heard of plans to make an even more powerful version of the scirocco? 
smthng with around 250hp maybe?
thx


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

The US needs this car. 
I hate the way the Golf and Jetta look, I have no interest in any VW products currently available here. 
This however... Yes, do want.


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (MidnightSpecial)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidnightSpecial* »_The US needs this car. 
I hate the way the Golf and Jetta look, I have no interest in any VW products currently available here. 
This however... Yes, do want.

Ver batem X2
I actually drove through a VW dealer the other night and drove out very happy with my GTI. I have no interest in the current line up


----------



## JMBII (Oct 11, 2008)

I need this car in my life. I love my Jetta 2.0T but want to get something new this time next year. If the Scirocco isn't available in the states it wont be a VW, probably a TT or RS3.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (JMBII)*










that thing is ....whoa.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_
Ver batem X2
I actually drove through a VW dealer the other night and drove out very happy with my GTI. I have no interest in the current line up

go drive one!! then tell me how interested you are. out of the 5 people i have sent in to drive the MK5's ALL of them have bought one.
its not all about looks.








plus... you can say its a scirocco "test mule"


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

Do we have official news from the VWVortex coordinators on USA/Canada availability?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (AudiVwMeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiVwMeister* »_









that thing is ....whoa.









this pic is heavily photoshopped. unfortunately it looks nothing like the real thing.. 
because god damn that car is HOTT.


----------



## carcinogen (Jul 22, 2006)

The USA needs this car....I would buy this over the GTI any day of the week, we need a change from the GOLF platform Now


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (carcinogen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carcinogen* »_The USA needs this car....I would buy this over the GTI any day of the week, we need a change from the GOLF platform Now

The USA needs to stop spending money it doesn't have. Buy an old Rocco and restore it - you'll be way more satisfied.


----------



## pan-d-man (May 23, 2006)

WOW, what a buzz kill. Cars not politics please.
I would love to replace my 04 R32 with a Scirocco but only if it came with a manual tranny. It is because of this I skipped the 08 R32...


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (pan-d-man)*

I plan to buy one of these no matter what tranny it has. I like the DSG in my GTI.
As for the USA spending money comment, you couldn't sound more ignorant. Its not like the government is buying the cars....there are plenty of people in this country who can afford to buy an entry level car. Thanks


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (Colamjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colamjam* »_
Buy an old Rocco and restore it - you'll be way more satisfied.

You can just go pick up some pieces from the junk yard, same thing.


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (vdubobsession)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubobsession* »_I plan to buy one of these no matter what tranny it has. I like the DSG in my GTI.
As for the USA spending money comment, you couldn't sound more ignorant. Its not like the government is buying the cars....there are plenty of people in this country who can afford to buy an entry level car. Thanks









The USA is the people, duh! Apparently a whole bunch of y'all have been spending money ya don't have! Can you say "FORECLOSURE"?
The new Scirocco isn't a Scirocco and you probably think you'll be getting a car which looks like one of the photoshopped pics!
The real car is butt ugly, boring, and a disgrace to the Scirocco 35 year old lineage.


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (Colamjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colamjam* »_When I was a boy cows farted lollipops and VWs came with free prostitutes.


----------



## greenhumanjames (Dec 15, 2008)

i love the gt24 scirocco, is so beautiful.


----------



## MisterWhite (Aug 4, 2007)

Rocco with R8 Headlight


----------



## iroccc (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: (Stridder44)*

Can i find these rims ssomwhere : (((((((((((((


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (MidnightSpecial)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidnightSpecial* »_
You can just go pick up some pieces from the junk yard, same thing.
Woking on resto my 83.If the new comes it will look good next my the 83.It would have to be mars red tho.


----------



## vdubdr (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (Colamjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colamjam* »_The real car is butt ugly, boring, and a disgrace to the Scirocco 35 year old lineage.

FIF...that is what most people said about the first and second gen scirocco.








I want a pair of those R8 headlights to put on to my 85.


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (vdubdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdr* »_
FIF...that is what most people said about the first and second gen scirocco.









Excuse me but weren't you in diapers even when the Scirocco II came to market? So what do you know about what people thought in 1974 and 1981? 
I've always loved the real Sciroccos (I, II, III {Corrado}) and was capable of memory creation when both the I and II came to be.


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (curvedinfinity)*

12 year old humour is lost on an adult site! Good luck with that.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (Colamjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colamjam* »_
Excuse me but weren't you in diapers even when the Scirocco II came to market? So what do you know about what people thought in 1974 and 1981? 
I've always loved the real Sciroccos (I, II, III {Corrado}) and was capable of memory creation when both the I and II came to be.

Sorry man.... but a corrado is not a scirocco.


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_
Sorry man.... but a corrado is not a scirocco.










http://www.scirocco.org 
In 1985 the Corrado design project was still called the Scirocco 3 unofficially and it was being designed with the VR6. The Corrado name was decided on after marketing found that VW could not remove the Scirocco price point from the market and the Scirocco 3 (Corrado) was way too expensive. I have a picture of an early Corrado concept model with the Scirocco badge on it. The Scirocco 16v was faster off the line than the Corrado 16v. The Corrado eventually got the VR6 and was a better top-end car but was too expensive and heavy to be a real replacement for the MK2 Scirocco. One other thing that was lost on the Corrado was the direct linkage shifting. Cable shifting was added and I think that this made the Corrado less fun to drive.


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (Colamjam)*

The Scirocco 16V is a lighter and better handling car than the heavy Corrado VR6. Isn't the curb weight of a VR6 1200 kg as compared to a 16V at 900 kg?
Take out the A/C, rear seats, rear wiper assembly, put the battery in the back and a 16V is a very light and agile, balanced weight, sports car. VR6 is a pig on gas, and overweight.


_Modified by Colamjam at 12:12 PM 2-7-2009_


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (Colamjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colamjam* »_
http://www.scirocco.org 
In 1985 the Corrado design project was still called the Scirocco 3 unofficially and it was being designed with the VR6. The Corrado name was decided on after marketing found that VW could not remove the Scirocco price point from the market and the Scirocco 3 (Corrado) was way too expensive. *I have a picture of an early Corrado concept model with the Scirocco badge on it*. The Scirocco 16v was faster off the line than the Corrado 16v. The Corrado eventually got the VR6 and was a better top-end car but was too expensive and heavy to be a real replacement for the MK2 Scirocco. One other thing that was lost on the Corrado was the direct linkage shifting. Cable shifting was added and I think that this made the Corrado less fun to drive.

I would love to see that pic.. 
Where are you getting all that info from?








for the record.. I had a 88 16v Rocco and that car was a demon. handeled awesome. 
On the highway it will never touch a Corrado VR. It would probably take a g60.
Again these are Completely different cars. Corrados are a mixture between passats and mk2's... not mk1's. 
Get on a mk2. feel it rattle and nimble. Get on a corrado. Solid feel all around. Im just saying, cause I've had them all.


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*

You even quoted the link from where that came from.
So what if you put a 2.0L and aggressive cams into a 16V and put it on a diet - think a VR6 would still loose it on the highway? My car seems to go from 80mph to 110mph effortlessly, but I've never timed it. I don't want to go much faster than that.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Colamjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colamjam* »_VR6 is a pig on gas, and overweight. 

But damn they are good looking... WAY better looking that a Scirocco. Sometimes its not all about being fastest... wow did i just say that.















As much as i would love a mk1 Scirocco. if i were to buy one of the 2 it would be the Corrado.








that being said... the motor that should've come in the Corrado is the 1.8t.
















man i miss that car..










_Modified by The Hustler at 7:36 PM 2-7-2009_


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (The Hustler)*

A Scirocco II 8V without the body kit and with big assed yank bumpers and headlights that could be on a Renault Alliance or a sleepy Mustang, yes, I agree. But a Scirocco 16V with the GTX (or 16V) factory body kit and with Euro bumpers and headlights - no way. Such a car is a sexy beast with sleek lines. The Corrado looks like a doorstop in comparison, like a 89-91 CRX. But regardless, I have love for the Corrado, because it really is a throwback to the 74 Scirocco. And it really is the Scirocco III after all.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Colamjam)*

this is where opinion comes in to play.








i just hope they bring us the new one!!


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (Colamjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colamjam* »_A Scirocco II 8V without the body kit and with big assed yank bumpers and headlights that could be on a Renault Alliance or a sleepy Mustang, yes, I agree. But a Scirocco 16V with the GTX (or 16V) factory body kit and with Euro bumpers and headlights - no way. Such a car is a sexy beast with sleek lines. The Corrado looks like a doorstop in comparison, like a 89-91 CRX. But regardless, I have love for the Corrado, because it really is a throwback to the 74 Scirocco. And it really is the Scirocco III after all.

Dude.. post that on the corrado forums.. as much as we all have love for the roccos, that coment will get you banned!








By the way.. I also had a 91 CRX Si. and that with the right japanese engine, it will kill a scirocco, track included but damn.. I would pay to see that battle.








edit.. I am also putting a 1.8t on my Corrado G60
This one. 



















_Modified by xtremevdub at 2:14 AM 2-8-2009_


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: (The Hustler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hustler* »_that being said... the motor that should've come in the Corrado is the 1.8t.









You mean it doesn't? I've got an '05 Corrado with one.








But back on topic - I really think VW has finally made a new car that I might buy. I had a MK2 Jetta, loved it, went to the Corrado, really love it. MK3's - ick. MK4's better, but still nothing special. MK5's - finally independent rear suspension, but now lose some weight.
This or a Lotus in a few years.


_Modified by hallkbrd at 7:44 AM 2-8-2009_


----------



## vdubdr (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (Colamjam)*



Colamjam said:


> My car seems to go from 80mph to 110mph effortlessly, but I've never timed it. I don't want to go much faster than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vdubdr (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (Colamjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colamjam* »_12 year old humour is lost on an adult site! Good luck with that.
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDrk4tSNA3M


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_I would love to see that pic.. 

Here you go.








It's from this site.
http://www.volkspage.net/artigos/15/
My two cents.
I'm a huge fan of the original Scirocco. I have a Mk2 Scirocco Storm.
My initial reaction to the Iroc concept. Ewwwwww. Hideous.
Then when pics of the production New Scirocco came along, I was a little more impressed. I still hated the rear end though.
When I saw one in the metal for the first time, it looked eleventymillion times better than in the pics I had seen.
When I had a test drive in a 2.0 TSI with the DSG gearbox I was sold. Now I really like it. 
I'm still not happy about the lack of fastback but they do look awesome when you see them out on the road.
Message ends.


----------



## akmofo (Jun 15, 2004)

http://www.edmunds.com/insidel...45708
Since the various articles online all quote this same guy "Tom Wegehaupt" as being the deliverer of bad news, I emailed him my disappointment with their decision.
I recommend others that feel the same way harrass him: [email protected]


----------



## rustyredrocco (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (akmofo)*

i also just sent a dissapointment email

....not like it'll matter


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

VW...
It's not just dub guys at this point. Way to **** up.
http://www.indycarz.com/forum/...35216


----------



## Zwei Bora Tdi (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (MidnightSpecial)*

TechEd wrote: at 4:45 PM 6-8-2009
"Professional driver on closed course"
SpeedWerks Racing - 05/06 CASC Ontario Region GTA Champion
2007 DCSCC Autocross Champ Series - Top 3 Overall PAX Points
Tech ed writes:
"Jeeez. Here we go again, but I’ll bite anyway.
The knee-jerk, “lemonade stand” business sense that some self-righteous consumers extol in forums nowadays is extremely troubling to see. Oversimplified and shortsighted, this, along with deeming themselves victims when a beloved Brand fails to deliver something desirable, has become really pathetic. It’s time for many here to give their head a shake, walk a mile in someone else’s shoes and stop jumping on “misery loves company” bandwagons. In this case, the bandwagon is one critical of things on which little in the way of facts or reason is known. This is especially true for importing small numbers of any Eurozone product to the USA, be it cars or otherwise."
"First, who died and declared VWGoA solely responsible for the decision to not import the Scirocco now? News Flash: It was not their call. The approval process is far more complicated than most can imagine. It’s likely that the importer provided competitive, local market data to VWAG and they validated it based on their own research and historical data. Initial certification losses and overhead financials relative to a small volume risk probably played a big role. Despite what the pundits have to say, especially in light of the current global automotive crisis, it was no surprise that the current business case as crunched by VWAG for Scirocco in the USA failed miserably. Like any cautious parent, we can imagine that VWAG will no longer tolerate import losses in the USA until the balance sheets here approach black …and the only time that is likely to happen is when profits on the books from VWGoA Chattanooga production offset the losses associated with imported sport niche or “brand magnet” models."
"For those willing to understand, let’s put this into perspective: Remember that VWGoA has not seen an operating profit since 2002. It continues to lose money on every Eurozone product it imports. The crap exchange rate, along with only adequate long term currency hedging and meager margin offset from Mexican products is the primary reason. Anyone in any import business in the USA will immediately identify that the main goal of VWGoA product planners right now is not overall operating profit, but minimizing the losses on overseas product importation. Evidence of this is their reduction in model proliferation and number of build variants that always demand production premiums. Their future challenges for Polo and Phaeton business in the US exist in totally different contexts compared to the Scirocco. This is due to their unique projected volume/margin ratios. Sorry, it’s apples, oranges and strawberries."
"It’s a noble effort in the most expensive world market in which to do import car business (certification, potential litigation, highest world market warranty costs etc.). Dabbling with low volume “brand magnet” models like the R32 and Eos, all the while suffering under a loss control strategy watched over by a conservative, yet powerful parent year after year must suck at the corporate level. But, their focus on keeping the Brand presence alive in the USA through decent margins for their Dealers, selling solid middle to mainstream and upscale product (much to the chagrin of those on the fringe), has proven successful (despite Rome crumbling around them as we speak). Importing yet another Eurozone niche model to their US portfolio, esp. in the small quantities associated with a sport segment cost structure, would be reckless and irresponsible at this time. They’re doing a fine job without it."
"Indeed, the fact that VWAG and VWGoA have fared better than most during the current auto crisis should not be overlooked. The slain giants, GM & Chrysler, and Toyota etc., are now analyzing and benchmarking VWAG’s resilience in these tough times. Similar to Ford, VWAG went through a brutal cost-cutting and right-sizing process three years ago, re-emerging with refocused global business strategies and R&D investments. This resulted in market-appropriate products, served by the right number of dealers that were allocated volumes accordingly (not shoved down their throat) …these all being areas that the now-suffering giants constantly abused because they thought they could call the shots and afford to do so. Most importantly, analysts agree now that part of the success of the VWAG & VWGoA-AoA partnership was not yielding to consumer demands for new models with dangerous business case resumes. Sometimes it’s smart to say NO because sometimes, the customer is not always right. The saying: “We have met the enemy, and he is us” …comes to mind."
"Reckless pandering to a car buying public that, for the most part, are fickle, unpredictable and self-absorbed is but one of many reasons why outfits like GM and Chrysler are in such bad shape. At its worst, the decision for men to buy a car is not made with the big head, but with the little head. As with clothes, women buy a car not for themselves, but for other women. The failure of GM and Chrysler actually mirrors the stupid behaviour of many of their customers …in that they lived well beyond their means and denied the eventual circumstances. It’s not the right way to live and not the right way to run a railroad."
"I’m a Volkswagen enthusiast who wants the Brand to remain healthy for many years to come. I want my children and grandchildren to drive and enjoy them, As such, VWAG is to be commended for not exporting the Scirocco to the USA at this time. " 

-TECH ED-

I tried to explain that bringing the same number of Scirocco's here as the original R32 is a great idea, and anyone with this was merely looking for VW and VOA to succeed not fail. Look at the poll page and see what this guy wrote about what the folks who want a car like this.








Again, I will vote to bring the car here
















_Modified by Zwei Bora Tdi at 8:36 PM 6-9-2009_ 


_Modified by Zwei Bora Tdi at 8:38 PM 6-9-2009_


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Zwei Bora Tdi)*

MK4 Scirocco?


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (Doug T)*

I see what you did there.
I approve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Mike


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (mec_vw)*

They'd better hurry up or I'm gonna have to lease a Camaro








It's time for my almost 25 year old Rocco to be on the road for only six months of the year, and for pleasure not business use.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Colamjam)*

I am trying to get you a New New Scirocco....

















_Modified by Doug T at 9:54 AM 1-30-2010_


----------



## g60runner67 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_MK4 Scirocco? 









OMG, VW, you should sit up and take notice....build a Scirocco/Corrado concept like THIS...and you will have customers like me falling over themselves getting to the dealer to BUY IT. WHY the heck they couldn't think of a design like this is beyond me. 'nuff said - RB


----------



## aqn (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (g60runner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_MK4 Scirocco? 










_Quote, originally posted by *g60runner67* »_
OMG, VW, you should sit up and take notice....build a Scirocco/Corrado concept like THIS...and you will have customers like me falling over themselves getting to the dealer to BUY IT. WHY the heck they couldn't think of a design like this is beyond me. 'nuff said - RB

My 2 cents: I like this design, most of it: rear, front, side.
But I don't like the truncated lower rear corner of the back quarter window: too evocative of BMW:








Making it pointy like in the original Corrado would work for me as it would recall the original Corrado shape more.
But still, a very good job!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (aqn)*

If I could just get the back window slope of the SCIROCCO to go the correct direction I would be happy. I have an even better design but I have not finished it up enough to post it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HKB5Variant (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (Doug T)*

No, It's just a photoshopped new Jetta Coupe


----------



## MrTopher (Jul 4, 2003)

If they ever bring the Scirocco over to the States, they should put a V6 in it! The TSI is great, but something about the growl and power of a N/A V6... Nothing like it.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

HKB5Variant said:


> No, It's just a photoshopped new Jetta Coupe


 : )


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

that looks sooo good... i wish the new rocco looked like that... looks like a new rocco or corrado... I would brake my piggy bank for that.:thumbup:


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

*Funny*

In some European circles the corrado is listed as been the scirocco Gen3 or that other scirocco. But just like things change. The ghia was replaced by the rocco 1 rocco 1 was replaced by the rocco 2 and the rocco 2 was replaced by the corrado ( in the us). I for one would get one if I could get 2 baby seats in the rear. Guess we should just be happy they didnt release another supercharged corrado and make it RWD!!!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

DigiFaNt said:


> In some European circles the corrado is listed as been the scirocco Gen3 or that other scirocco. But just like things change. The ghia was replaced by the rocco 1 rocco 1 was replaced by the rocco 2 and the rocco 2 was replaced by the corrado ( in the us). I for one would get one if I could get 2 baby seats in the rear. Guess we should just be happy they didnt release another supercharged corrado and make it RWD!!!


The ghia was replaced by the rocco 1 (Because Karmann wanted to keep building cars and keep jobs, VW did not care about the Gia in the late 60s but Karmann did) rocco 1 was replaced by the rocco 2 and the rocco 2 was replaced by the Corrado (but the MK2 remained in production till 92 because of the price of the Corrado).


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

That is dougy fresh:thumbup: I have a spare 97' gti that's just waiten for a trade in or outright sell whenever they bring it over... Whichever gives me more towards it...


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Doug T said:


> : )



From an interview with the retired Design Manager for Karmann (1950s-90s). This is the man who made the tooling for the BMW 6 and 2002 , several Porches, the Scirocco 1, the tooling and many design details for the Scirocco 2 and spent 5 years working on the Corrado.

Interviewer:
_"What pleases you about the new Scirocco 3?"_

_"Shall I be honest? - Gar not, the Scirocco 3 does not look like a coupe! In "2 + 2" for me hears on the coupe. The silhouette is much too-heavy sedan."_

Interviewer:
_"What would you do to the Scirocco 3 if you were still involved?"_

"_In any case make it, "coupe-like"._"


----------



## LovVR6 (Jun 6, 2015)

Does anyone know if anyone has successfully imported a new Scirocco to the US? If one was to do so, what (if anything) would need to be done in order for the car to pass epa inspection at the port? Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

LovVR6 said:


> Does anyone know if anyone has successfully imported a new Scirocco to the US? If one was to do so, what (if anything) would need to be done in order for the car to pass epa inspection at the port? Thanks :thumbup:


Nope, can have it for 6 months then it's gotta go back. It's not just emissions it's safety too. When forge had theirs over I had a longgggg conversation about this. Unless you have 60k+ to buy an hpa one it's not happening


----------



## ronc777 (Jun 26, 2006)

*What are the chances for a 2016 or 2017 Scirocco for USA?*

Keep hearing different stories, I hate VW for not having Scirocco's available stateside.

Hope they correct that practice soon!


----------



## Ruoste32 (Sep 26, 2015)

http://www.ffp.fi/bb/viewtopic.php?t=208908

4x4...


----------

